#ubuntu-fi 2011-06-06
<reaby> nyt pitää kysyä viisaammilta, miten mie saan grepillä tai sedillä tulostettuu pelkän regexp matchin
<reaby> oon sokkee
<reaby> :/
<reaby> vai onko väärä komento käytössä =)
<reaby> awk hoiti homman
<re-G> grep -o tulostaa pelkän matchin
<re-G> reaby:
<reaby> kiitos, kerkesin jo purkkaamaan sen toisella tapaa :(
<hifi> reaby: ei tosin captureita pelkästään
<hifi> err, re-G
<reaby> tuli ruma, mutta toimiva juddu joka lueskelee starttaavan daemonin pidin
<hifi> starttaatko daemonin skriptissä
<reaby> se on peliservu
<hifi> muuttujaa $! menee viimeisimmän prosessin pid
<hifi> muuttujaan*
<reaby> joo
<reaby> ei auta
<hifi> miksei, forkkaako se?
<reaby> se työntää hämärästi parent pidin ja sit sen startatun daemonin pidin erikseen konsoliulostuloon
<hifi> eli forkkaa
<reaby> joo
<reaby> en keksiny muutakaan keinoo ku grepexpata sen siitä konsolioutista
<reaby> :)
<reaby> toimii.
<reaby> sanottakoon, että tuliopas hieno webbihallintakäli kyseiselle servuhässäkälle... bash scriptin ja php:n voima on uskomattoman suuri :)
<reaby> -o
<czr_> vahan niinku joskus teineena tein perlilla curses-menu-pohjaisen tyokalun webiserverin hallintaan (jutteli sen serverin kans unix-socketin yli yms)
<reaby> uu
<czr_> tama oli joskus 97/98
<czr_> ideana oli et tehtiin tunnus koneelle ja sen tunnuksen shelli oli toi softa. eli kun otti ssh-yhteyden niin avautu se menu suoraan ja sielta sit sai tehtya backupit ja palautettua ne yms
<Stockholm_Angel1> hei
<Stockholm_Angel1> quick question, do you gues use a swedish keyboard if you speak finnish?
<Stockholm_Angel1> guys*
<bioterror> yes we finns tend to use sv keyboard
<bioterror> or do you use finnish keyboard layout
<Stockholm_Angel1> thats AWESME takk
<Stockholm_Angel1> i got this in sweden and may be moving to finland... if the eu regs will let me
<bioterror> welcome :D
 * Stockholm_Angel1 gives bioterror all the love they need in a plutonic way
<Stockholm_Angel1> lol
<Stockholm_Angel1> hej då
<czr_> Stockholm_Angel1, the keyb layout is the same because of hysterical raisins (first type writers were imported from sweden)
<czr_> first commercial ones that is.
<Stockholm_Angel1> lol
<Stockholm_Angel1> ok
<Stockholm_Angel1> well it makes me happy not having to buy a new pc
<Stockholm_Angel1> and slightly disapointed too
<bioterror> Stockholm_Angel1, you can always replace the keyboard ;)
<Stockholm_Angel1> nope.... i got into trouble when i hovered t last time
<Stockholm_Angel1> changing keyboard =troubble
<Paavi2_0> there's only one b
<tuhoojabotti> Ainii
<tuhoojabotti> Tais näyttiksen ajurit kusta kun kerneli päivitty
<tuhoojabotti> mustaa ruutua pukkas vaa :u
<tuhoojabotti> Eiks niittenki pitäs päivittyä?
<tuhoojabotti> Jokohan se virrankulutus on saatu korjattua täst
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Oletko asentanut näytönohjaimen ajurit jostain muualta kuin Ubuntun vakiorepoista?
<Finnish> Apuva
<Finnish> Yritän gimpissä tehdä A4-kuvaa. Tuon siihen png-kuvan ja kun yritän sitä png:tä siirrellä niin liikkuu background, mitä pitäis tehdä?
<tuhoojabotti> tale, en
<tuhoojabotti> se siinä onkin
<Wompatti> Finnish: tee uusi taso ja liitä kuva siihen.
<Finnish> Ok!
<kirvesAxe> hmm, onko jotain softaa joka osaisi printata useammasta eri pdf-tiedostosta sivuja skaalattuna pienemmäks?
<Finnish> Wompatti, Hitsi, silti liikkuu toi background!
<Finnish> Toi ite kuva ei liiku mut background liikkuu?
<Finnish> Se kuva on päällimmäisenä layereistä
<Wompatti> Finnish: onhan se taso valittu, jolla kuva on? Ja käytät siirtotyökalua?
<Wompatti> Riippuen asetuksista, siirtotyökalu voi kai valita automaattisesti eri tason sen mukaan mihin kohtaan kuvaa tökkää hiirellä.
<Finnish> Oon kyllä ennenkin pelleilly näiden kans mut nyt tuntuu vähän töksähtävän
<tale> kirvesAxe: pdfnup, paketissa pdfjam.
<tale> kirvesAxe: Tosin en tiedä miten hoidat tuon tulostettavien sivujen valinnan useammasta tiedostosta.
<tale> kirvesAxe: Ehkä tarkoitit, että ensin pdfjoin tekee niistä yhden tiedoston, jonka pdfnup sitten osaa tulostaa paperille monta sivua per arkki.
<kirvesAxe> tale, nimenomaan sitä pohdin osaako joku softa nää kaikki näppärästi, mutta eiköhän näillä pärjää
<drwin> Finnish: onko se taso päällimmäisenä?
<Finnish> Sain jo homman hanskaa
<Finnish> n
<Finnish> Piti painaa shiftiä jostain syystä samalla
<drwin> se siirtää aktiivista tasoa sit
<Finnish> Saakos ton jotenkin exportattua pdf:nä?
<iiiikka> Nyt tartteis pientä apua ubuntun käyttämiseen. Käytän pöytäkoneenani iMacia uusimmalla osx:llä. Jaan nettini langattomasti airportin avulla, mutta jostain syystä tämä läppäri jossa on ubuntu 11.04 ei siihen suostu yhdistämään, onko tämä joku tunnettu bugi vai mistähän johtuu?
<kirvesAxe> iiiikka, onko mikään muu kone saanut siihen yhteyttä?
<iiiikka> on
<iiiikka> mutta ne on ollut apple koneita myös
<iiiikka> vaimon läppäri ja meidän molempien iphonet on siihen yhdistynyt
<iiiikka> Onhan tää tietysti ihan mahdollista, että tuo perkeleen apple jotenkin rajoittaa sen, että vain applen koneet voi siihen yhdistyä
<Echramath> Ei sen kyllä pitäis.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-06-07
<hahlo> tukeeko 11.04 avoin ajuri hyvin Intel GMA 3150 näytönohjainta?
<Echramath> Vois taas sanoa pari sanaa eräiden softien tuotteistuksesta.
<Echramath> Miksi jonkun Soundjuicerin manuskassa kerrotaan miten se gui toimii, mut ilmeisesti ei sitä mitä ne gconf-entry oikeasti tekee...
<czr> gconf-entryt on sita varten ettei tarvi tehda guita eika dokumentoida koskaan
<czr> sellaisen kasityksen itse ainakin olen noista saanut
<elias_a> mikke-: On toinen vastaava kanava, ubuntu-fi ja se on se virallinen tukikanava.
<Sysi> menikö jotenki huti?
<elias_a> Sysi: No ei - mitä nyt vähän puolivillaista neuvomista.
<elias_a> Sysi: Tai siis kyllä - koitin ohjata tänne :P
<Echramath> Käyttääkö kukaan abcde:tä?
<pesasa> Mistähän kannattaisi lähteä etsimään vikaa, kun koneen käynnistyksestä grub-menuun kestää noin 2 minuuttia pilkkopimeää ruutua.
<pesasa> Yrittääkö grub(?) jotain, kunnes tulee timeout vastaan ja sen jälkeen näyttää menun ja jatkaa boottia?
<Paavi2_0> bios varmaan tekee piilossa postia
<pesasa> Ei tässä tapauksessa.
<pesasa> (Mäkkikone -> ei biosia)
<Paavi2_0> noh, se joku mäkin vastaava initiaatio
<Paavi2_0> ei grubilla pitäs mennä kauaa käynnistyä
<pesasa> Ei pitäisi niin, mutta vähän epäilen kuitenkin.
<Paavi2_0> onks minkälainen mäkki?
<pesasa> refit-valikosta tuo lähtee eteen päin, vilauttaa pingviinin kuvan hetkeksi ja sitten 2 min. mustaa ruutua.
<pesasa> Macbook pro
<pesasa> Jossain välissä vilahteli aina ennen grubin menua pari riviä tekstiä. Lukea ei ehtinyt, mutta erotin sanat "error" ja "not found".
<ighea> Jumala-Stev vaan siellä näpäyttää kun koitat tunkea pakana-roskaa Jeesus-laitteeseesi
<pesasa> Nyt eivät enää vilahda nuokaan, kun "säätelin jotain".
<pesasa> ighea: Niin kai. Vaikka taisin kyllä jo saada rangaistukseni. Tuli kone juuri tänään huollosta emolevyn vaihdosta. :-(
<pesasa> Tai tavallaan :-), mutta kuitenkin :-(
<ighea> aikalailla :-|
<ighea> hassua sinänsä että makki proossa on jottain vikkaa, ovat tehneet huollossa pahojaan
<pesasa> Kiintolevy oli mulla kotona koko huollon ajan, joten ...
<ighea> liekö sama bioska vai efikö noissa jo oli
<pesasa> efi
<Paavi2_0> siellä taitaa latautua mäkin firmis...
<ighea> syteen tai saveen, muttei Apple-storeen
<pesasa> Tuo ongelma Ubuntun bootissa oli luultavasti jo ennen huoltoon menoa, mutta siihen ei kauheasti kiinnittänyt huomiota, kun oli sen verran isot ongelmat saada konetta käyntiin muutenkin.
<pesasa> Mutta nukkumaan.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-06-08
<Sysi> pesasa: ubuntun mac-ohjeissa on mainintaa jostaki tuommosesta ja sen korjauksesta
<Sysi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation?highlight=%28%5CbCategoryMac%5Cb%29#Avoid long EFI wait before GRUB
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/XIYKG0 -> MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Sysi> chromesta ei tuu urlit toimivina niinku tuliketusta :(
<pesasa> Sysi: Tuota "siunaamista" kyllä jo koetinkin, mutta ei tuntunut auttavan. Ja tuossa oireena olisikin _valkoinen_ ruutu n. 30 sekuntia, kun mulla on _musta_ ruutu noin 2 minuuttia. :-/
<pesasa> Jotenkin musta vaikuttaa, kuin efi/refit olisi jo luovuttanut vuoron grubille, joka hakee jotain pari minuuttia, kunnes timeouttaa ja jatkaa normaalisti.
<pesasa> Mutta mistäpä sitä tietää...
<pesasa> Vois toki katsoa, josko refitiä vois päivittää tms.
<Sysi> grubin uudelleenasennusta kantsii koittaa
<Sysi> osion alkuun kirjottamista siis
<Finnish> Oon muuttamassa loppukuusta maalle ja eihän siellä kaapelitelkku näy. Mulla on A-Linkin ja Anyseen USB-tikut antennivastaanottoa varten. Voiko niitä kahta käyttää yhtäaikaa jos ne rinnastaa kattoantenniin että sais järkevät signaalit?
<Finnish> Eli kattois jotain ja tallentais samalla jotain?
<inz> Kyllä kai jotkut jotain kuuttakin viritintä tunkee samaan masiinaan
<czr_> vaatii ipv6:n kyl sit jo
<Lynoure> Mitens NTFS-tuki nykyisin?
<czr_> Lynoure, ihan hyvin?
<Lynoure> Mulla on ulkoinen NTFS-formaatissa oleva levy, ja tulee "could not create folder" tai input/output error kun yritän kirjoittaa
<Lynoure> (ihkauusi)
<czr_> mita sanoo dmesg?
<czr_> pastebin yms
<Lynoure> http://pastebin.com/uEhV8qsn
<Lynoure> ei mitään kauhean radikaalia
<Lynoure> mount sanoo /dev/sdd1 on /media/Volume type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)
<Lynoure> Ajatuksia?
<Satoris> Jos sillä levyllä ei ole mitään tärkeää, niin uudelleenformatointi Windowsissa voisi auttaa.
<ath> Onko se levy ehjä?
<Lynoure> Satoris: tää on siis ihan uusiuusi
<Lynoure> ath: luulis
<Lynoure> Voin kokeilla käyttöä Windowsissa kohta, jahka buuttaan.
<Satoris> NTFS:stä on monia eri versioita.
<Satoris> Ihan upouusissa versioissa voi olla jotain, jota ntfs-3g ei hanskaa. Ainakin teoriassa.
<Lynoure> tässä läppärissä on windows7, joten se varmaan formatois aika uudeksi
<Satoris> Varmaankin.
<Lynoure> uh, eli ei oo ratkaisua nyt.
<Satoris> Jos tarvii vain siirtää dataa, niin vfat-formatointi ainakin toimii.
<Wompatti> Voisiko olla että levyn oikeudet on jollakin muulla käyttäjällä?
<ath> Mulla toimii vallan hyvin Win7-formatoidun levyn kanssa.
<ath> vfatin vois pikkuhiljaa unohtaa :)
<Lynoure> Wompatti: kyllä näytti mulla olevan, kun katoin aikaisemmin
<Satoris> Onnistuuko roottina kirjoittaminen?
<czr_> Lynoure, sori, lounas iski valiin. ntfsfix/chk vois kans olla poikaa
<czr_> ihan vaan varmuuden vuoksi
<czr_> ath, exFAT korvaa sen
<czr_> mika on hauskaa, koska se on proprietary format.
<mjr> joo, ei oo hauskaa
<mjr> sd-porukatkin meni mukaan :(
<czr_> ms paino aika lujaa niita
<Lynoure> Formatointi auttoi
<Lynoure> kiitos
<Wompatti> Mitäs tarvitaan xm-tiedostojen soittamiseen Ubuntussa? Deadbeefin pitäisi tukea niitä, muttei lisää listaan kun yrittää avata.
<czr> Wompatti, kokeille renoise:a. siita on demoversio mika ei maksa mitaan linuxille.
<czr> oletan et xm = mod-formaatti.
<Wompatti> czr: en halua tehdä musiikkia, vaan soittaa valmiita kappaleita.
<czr> hienoa. se softa osaa myos avata tiedostoja ja niita voi soittaa.
<Wompatti> ok
<Echramath> Soundtrackerihan löytyy myös repoista.
<Echramath> Ai ei löydy vai enää.
<jjo> ei näköjään, mutta cheesetracker on vielä
<jjo> vai eikös tuo osannutkaan...
<jjo> näköjään vaan .it:tä
<Paavi2_0> xm on muistaaksen fasttracker2:n tiedostoja. ei mitään hajua, että mikä niitä soittaisi linuxissa
<jjo> no, mä klikkasin .xm-filua ja totem alkoi soittaa sitä
<jjo> eli mitä ilmeisemmin gstreamer osaa jollain pluginilla ja sit sitä kautta gstreameria käyttävät softat...
<jjo> varmaan joku muukin, mutta tuo nyt ainakin
<kizee> pelottaa, en uskalla tehä viimistä siirtoa, eli poistaa windows osiota
<kizee> :d
<elias_a> kizee: Rohkeutta. Se on kuin avantouinti. Kirpaisee kerran ja sen jälkeen tuntuu tosi hyvältä. :P
<kizee> hiiskatti ku ei vielä tekis mieli, liian monta hyvää peliä tulossa pclle :p eikä jaksais mitään virityksii
<Paavi2_0> kizee: jos windowsille on mitään käyttöä, niin turha sitä on poistaa.
<Paavi2_0> itse on tullut kyllä parille koneelle surutta asennettua linux-jakeluita ihan koko levytilaa käyttäen.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-06-09
<ihq> Onko kellään kokemuksia Amd ja Nvidian korttien yhtä aikasesta käytöstä?
<mjr> ei, mut menee vähän säädöksi ainakin poroajurien kanssa, jos toimii yhtään. Molemmilla on omat opengl-kirjastot, joskin sitä voi käsin säätää. Tuskin saat kiihdytystä toimimaan ainakaan siten että niiden monitorit olisivat yksi iso desktop, tosi hyvällä säkällä zaphod modessa
<mjr> mut nyt nukun
<ihq> Joo ei tarviis saadakkaan yhtä isoo näyttöö.
<ihq> Pelkkää openCL laskentaa ois tarkotus.
<Noxidious> satuttekos tietämään saako bansheen time-duration-scroll-mikälie-viivan pituutta pidennettyä? 1h 40min kappaleita kuunnellessa kun yrittää jotain kohtaa löytää on tuskallista kun on 10min marginaalit
<topyli> ei varmaankaan saa
<czr_> sorsat esiin
<czr_> kvaak
<inz> Welease the kwacken!
<bioterror> ei kannata kuunnella tollasia progepläjäyksiä! ;)
<bioterror> selvästi tarkoitus kuunnella se "kokonaisuutena" ;)
<topyli> yleensä kyllä noin isot teokset on jaettu osiin, jotka sitten näyttäytyvät kappaleina soittimelle
<Tm_T> riippuu minkäsortin teoksesta on kyse
<MikaT> Jep, esim. pitkissä podcasteissa tuo on kyllä hankala juttu. Pitäs sliderin tilalla olla jonkinlainen rulla tai veivi.
<bioterror> onneksi oikeissa musiikkisoittimissa voi painaa vaikka nuolta sivulle, niin se kelaa
<Noxidious> jahhas, pitänee sitten laittaa audacity tulille ja pilkkoa yksittäisiksi biiseiksi
<Noxidious> tai vaihtaa ohjelmaa :o
<Noxidious> kyseessä on konemusiikkilivetallenne
<topyli> jaa joo, ei se auta kuin itse jakaa se osiin
<topyli> joku gramophile ei varmaan osaa arvata kappaleiden välejä, eikös nuo aika putkeen tule
<topyli> jos ohjelmanvaihto on optio, niin esim. vlc osaa skipata 10s, 1min jne
#ubuntu-fi 2011-06-10
<Echramath> Käytettekö kukaan abcde:tä?
<czr> ma kaytan vain loppuja kirjaimia! (har)
 * czr jatkaa idlausta
<bioterror> *drum roll*
<czr> hei. perjantai!
<tuhoojabotti> ea
<tuhoojabotti> jea*
<thaumiel> Heippa!
<thaumiel> Pikaisesti tarvitsisi vähän sovellus-apua :(
<Echramath> ...mikä sovellus?
<thaumiel> käynnistyy sudo sensors
<thaumiel> mittaa jännitteitä, lämpötiloja, tuulettimen nopeuksia yms...
<Echramath> (ei yleensä tarvi edes pääkäyttäjän oikeuksia)
<thaumiel> ja juu uusi olen ja koko ajan opin lisää. osasin jopa komennoilla asentaa tuon ;)
<thaumiel> juh, mutta probleema on kun se näyttää tossa "dos-ruudussa" (sorry windows kieli) nuo tulokset, kun olis kiva saada graafinen. tuon kun joutuu ite päivittämään aina uudel sudo sensors komennolla :/
<Echramath> Kai siihen jotain screenlettejä tai jotain on. Pidän itse vähän tarpeettomana tietona noita. Kerran testaa, että lämmöt pysyvät kurissa ja sillä hyvä.
<Echramath> Varsinkin kun mm. niillä jännitystiedoilla ei yleensä tee mitään.
<thaumiel> mä en pidä tarpeettomana tietona sitä. pitää jatkuvasti tarkkailla, kun kone on vähän nippusiteillä kasassa oleva. ja multitaskaus olisi perjantain meno, eli vähän seuraa miten lämmöt nousee et ite sammuttaa ohjelmia ennen kuin kone sammuttaa itse itsensä (minkä jo teki)
<thaumiel> lähinnä CPU lämmöt kiinnostaa
<thaumiel> nyt esim käynnissä ylimääräisiä ohjelmia, ja heti lämmöt nous +5C
<Echramath> Sellainen softa kuin xsensors löytyi heti jos sitä ei tarvi integroida.
<Echramath> (integroida työpöytäympäristöön siis)
<thaumiel> ei löydy sovellusvalikoimasta
<thaumiel> eli googlella?
<Echramath> Onko sulla universe päällä?
<thaumiel> ootas kun mul on suomeksi tämä. ennen päivitystä oli... mut en tiiä päivityksen jälkeen
<thaumiel> tarvii etsiä mistä se taas löytyi
<Echramath> Siellä taisi olla ihan "ohjelmalähteet":
<Echramath> Kuten näkyy niin kyllä se eri jakeluissa on mukana: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xsensors&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/rFr3Jc -> Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- xsensors
<thaumiel> äh en mä taas löydä tuota "universalia"
<Echramath> Software centerin jos käynnistät.
<Echramath> Edit --> Software sources (ja sama suomeksi)
<thaumiel> jeah! löytyi.
<thaumiel> no nyt löytyi lisää ohjelmia listasta kun lisäsi muutaman ruxin
<thaumiel> Ihanaa. asentui ja toimii!
<thaumiel> kiitos paljon!
<Echramath> Heh, mitenkähän noi suositukset tuossa toimii. "Sulla on aika monta videotoistinta asennettuna, taidat pitää videotoistimista, tässä lisää"
<Echramath> Osaako ysitonninen Radeon mitään ylimääräistä hauskaa?
<Sysi> kwinin efektit tais toimia 9250:llä
<Echramath> Toimiskohan tv-ulostulo avoimilla ajureilla.
<Echramath> Löysin vaan tuollaisen kortin makuuhuoneesta...
<Echramath> On the other hand jos haluaa mediakoneen vois vaan ostaa Xboxin.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-06-11
<Jari0001> Hei,
<Jari0001> Minulla on ubuntu 10.04
<Jari0001> käytin ruudun kaappaajaa javasta käsin ja kone jämähti
<Jari0001> uudelleen käynnistyneen koneen ongelmana on se että tehot ovat koko ajan 100% ja työpöydän ikkunoissa ei ole reunoja, myöskään kaikki ikkunat ja ohjelmat eivät enää avaudu.
<Jari0001> compiz toimii oikein, mutta tämä metacity jota vain käytän ei enää ruudun kaappaus jämähtäneen koneen jäljiltä ole toiminna
<Jari0001> olen käynnistänyt koneen 4 kertaa ja aina samat ongelmat cpu100% ja ikkunoissa ei reunoja, yritin myöskin vikasietotilaa mutta kone ei käynnistynyt lainkaan, myöskin korjaa rikkinäiset paketin ajoin lävitse
<Jari0001> käytössä siis ubuntu 10.04
<Echramath> Kone oli kaatunut kun otin päikkärit, kauhea paranoia.
<ihq> Pulttaa kiinni nii ei kaadu.
<ihq> Pystyykö kubuntun ja ubuntun välillä synkkaa evolutionin yhteystietoja? Tarviiks siihen ubuntu onen?
<tale> ihq: Ei kai Ubuntu One ole välttämätön. Evolution tallentaa tiedot johonkin tiedostoon, riittää jos sen kopioit. Mahdollisesti on joku export import toimintokin.
<ihq> Joo siis backup/restore jutulla saa mutta haluisin automaagisen reaaliaikasen sekä helpon ratkaisun.
<tale> ihq: Ai reaaliaikaisen, sitten en sano mitään.
<tale> ihq: Tämmöinen löytyy: http://lifehacker.com/5108371/integrate-googles-apps-into-evolution-for-linux
<tale> (Sanoin sittenkin jotain).
<ihq> Kurkataas.
<ihq> No olipas helppo, kiitos tästä.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-06-12
<DeeGu> Voiko PCI Express 2.1 x16 näyttiksen laittaa PCI Express 2.0 x 16 lankkuun? Vai kannattaako ettiä 2.0 näyttis?
<jarno> Morjens. Onko mahdollista päivittää 32 bittinen ubuntu 64bittiseen ubuntuun ilman että vanhat tiedostot häviävät?
<hifi> onko syytä vaihtaa
<jarno> No nopeus etu.
<jarno> jos kopion /home kansion talteen niin ilmeisesti tiedosto säilyvät
<hifi> eipä vaan taida nopeusetua saavan
<mjr> kyllä siitä saa, joissain hommissa jopa havaittavan
<hifi> epäilen työpöytäkäytössä
<mjr> siinä ei varmaan kovin isoa
<hifi> lähes kaikki työpöytäsofta on suunniteltu 32-bittiselle niin ei se kääntäminen 64-bittiseksi ole mikään silver bullet
<hifi> ja sit löytää omat ongelmansa kun tulee poropietaria vastaan joka on 32-bittistä
<mjr> no ei se siitä suunnittelusta ole kiinni
<mjr> (tainosiis jossain isossa numeronmurskutuksessa voi toki olla kiva että on kriittiset kohdat optimonti viimoisen päälle arkkitehtuurille, mutta pieniä tehoetuja nyt vaan tulee pelkällä uudelleenkääntämisellä helposti tässä tapauksessa)
<Iltsu> joo, mullei ainakaa oo linux-puolel ollu 64-bittisyys helppoo, hauskaa ja mukavaa
<jjo> kyllä mä olen nauttinut 64-bittisyydestä nimenomaan linux-puolella
<jjo> kaikki on toiminut jo pitkään ja suljetut 32-bittiset softatkin toimivat tarvittaessa
<jjo> mä en ainakaan itse laittaisi enää 32-bittistä, ellen tietäisi jotain erikoista use casea joka nimenomaan vaatii sitä ja on minulle välttämätön
<tale> Jos on sovellus joka tarttee muistia yli 3 Gt, niin sitten 64-bittinen käyttis ja 64-bittinen versio siitä sovelluksesta on asiaa.
<tale> Mulla on vaan 2 Gt muistia koneessa, kokeilin aikoinaan 64-bittistä mutta siitä oli lievää riesaa eikä mitään etua, niin palasin 32-bittiseen.
<tsaknorris> oiskohan täällä ideoita. Pitäs päästä säätämään nattyn (11.04) natiivia GPU ajuria
<tsaknorris> jos asentaa fglx ajurit niin sillon saa tuon catalystin missä voi säädellä
<tsaknorris> mulle kelpais jos vaikka terminaalissa vois laittaa parametrejä tällä natiivilla
<Sysi> xorg.confiin kirjottelet mitä haluat
<tsaknorris> joo tässä just etin että mitä sinne kirjoittelis :)
<tsaknorris> Option "ColorTiling" "true" should improve 3D performance for newer cards with kernel >= 2.6.36
<tsaknorris> hmm
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Linphone
<harto> miks firefox 4:ssä on viety kotisivu-nappi tonne oikealle? perseestä.
<harto> justhan esim. gnomen ikkunanhallintanappulat tuotiin sieltä pois kun se on niin epälooginen ja hankala paikka.
<Sysi> klikkaa oikealla "muokkaa" ja raahaa minne haluat
<harto> thx
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<jjo> onkos täällä spotify-käyttäjiä joilla olisi spotifyn natiiviclientti?
<jjo> asensin juuri päivityksen ko softalle ja nyt se segfaulttaa ~heti
<jjo> mietin vaan jotta toimiiko se muilla vai onko ongelma yleinenkin?
#ubuntu-fi 2012-06-04
<pesasa> Latexin kuvituksesta tein joskus tollasen ohjeen: http://users.utu.fi/pesasa/esim.pdf
<Mkaysi> markdown + pandoc?
<Jonii> Onks Texmaker hyvä?
<Jonii> Niistä ku tääl oli puhetta
<Myrtti> ite käytän nykyään lähinnä geanya
<liuhb> no eipä ole paljon höpinää täällä
<liuhb> ei kukaan osaisi auttaa mokkulan toimivaksi saamiseksi ubuntussa?
<Tm_T> liuhb: auttaisi jos kertoisit mikä mokkula, ja miten se ei toimi (:
#ubuntu-fi 2012-06-07
<tabasko> ihme logiikka nebulalla, tarjoavat ubuntu 10.10:iä virtuaalikoneina
<tabasko> luulisi että olsiivat käyttäneeet edes edellistä LTS:ää
<Crazyguy> tabasko, onko jostain ihan tarjouksesta vai nettisivuilla jossain?
<Crazyguy> virtuaalipalvelintilauslomakkeesta löysin ainakin vain vaihtoehdot Centos ja Debian
<tabasko> Crazyguy: meillä on ollut ihan roottipalvelin ja nebula päätti lopettaa sen, tilalle tarjosivat centosta, debiania ja ubuntua uudessa virtuaali ympäristössä
<tabasko> mailissa tosin sanottiin ettei saisi debian servereiden kerneliä päivittää koska vm:än lennosta kopioiminen on siitä kiinni
<tabasko> en tiedä onko tosta mitään yleistä vai ovatko muka vain vanhoille asiakkaille tarjoilleet ubuntuja
<tabasko> mutta heti loginissa ubuntu huutaa että vanha versio, päivitä pliis :)
<tabasko> pitää tiedustella saako tätä päivittää vai ei
<Crazyguy> tabasko, nebulan käyttämä xenserver vaatii muistaakseni joitain kernelimuutoksia, että kaikki ominaisuudet toimii
<Crazyguy> siitä tuo päivittämiskielto todennäköisesti johtuu
<tabasko> Crazyguy: ymmärrän, mutta mikä valinta on ei LTS versio :)
<Crazyguy> tabasko, se on kyllä vähän outo
<gildean> tabasko: kai siellä jengi nihkeilee unitystä
<gildean> (maverick oli vika julkasu ennen unityä)
<gildean> mut joo, johan se on tukikin loppunu 10.10:lle, ei sitä pitäs enää käyttää saati tarjota käyttöön
<tabasko> gildean, ei se unity nyt niin hirveesti web-serverissä haittaa :)
<gildean> tabasko: eipä niin, mutta jos ihan periaatteesta vänkäävät
<gildean> no ei, läppää läppää
<gildean> eiköhän se johdu ihan jostain oikeesta syystä
<tabasko> gildean: kuten laiskuudesta :P
<re-G> kanavalaisista joku koittanu ardour3:a?
<larpa> onko mahdollista mountata Lumia 800:sta ubuntulle? lsusb löytää laitteen.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-06-08
<tabasko> tää vaikuttaa kyllä hyvältä :)
<tabasko> http://ridiculousfish.com/shell/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/7dbYyT -> fish's fish shell
<tale> Miksei clam shell?
<VilleVicious> Olen ehkä hankkimassa HOAsin asukastoimikunnalle digiboksia. Tällä hetkellä malliksi näyttää valikoituneen Kansalaisboksi, sen ulkoisen tallennustilan vuoksi. Se tallentaa digitv signaalia sellaisenaan, millä ohjelmilla sitä voi katsoa linuxissa?
<anger> mplayer
<anger> tai vlc
<VilleVicious> kiitän
<Arduinu> Kumpi pitää valita asennuksessa "Jokin muu vaihtoehto" vai se asenna win7 rinnalle ja mitä käytännön ero näillä on?
<Arduinu> kukaan?
<Sickki> joku muu vaihtoehto osioit sen manuaalisesti
<Arduinu> Niin mutta onko siitä mitään hyötyä
<Arduinu> Kun kaikkiala sanotaan että se pitäisi valita
<tale> Arduinu: Riippuu mitä haluat saada aikaan.
<tale> Arduinu: Asennus Win7:n rinnalle tarkoittaa että on molemmat käyttikset, ja käynnistysvalikossa valitaan kumpi käynnistetään.
<tale> Arduinu: Jokin muu mahdollistaa sitten erilaisen lopputuloksen.
<Arduinu> Miksi sitten kaikkialla neuvotaan laittamaan jokin muu jos se on noin helppoa
<Arduinu> Ja onko jotain ohjetta miten saa winen ohjelmien käyttämään dualbootissa win7 saman ohjelman tiedostoja
<tale> Arduinu: Missä neuvotaan?
<tale> Arduinu: Mutta tuo wine-kysymys: käsittääkseni liität sen windows-levyn Ubuntussa ja käynnistät siellä olevia ohjelmia, komennat wine /C-levy/Program\ Files\ohjelma.exe
<tale> Arduinu: Jos toi ei toimi, pitäisi varmaan saada se ohjelma tajuamaan missä hakemistossa ne tiedostot nyt ovat.
<tale> Arduinu: Helpommalla voi päästä kun asentaa sen ohjelman Wineen.
<ninnnu> winecfg:llä voi konffata sen windows-osion näkymään c-asemana wine-ohjelmille
<tommi_> miten ubuntussa voi muuttaa sitä, missä järjestyksessä tietyt prosessit käynnistyvät kun kone käynnistyy?
<tommi_> semmonen ongelma, että koneessa ei ole rs232-liitintä takapaneelissa => pitää käyttää usb-sovitinta irmanin kanssa => bootatessa ei ota vdr kaukolta komentoja vastaan
<tommi_> mutta jos päätteen kautta sammuttaa vdr => restarttaa lirc => käynnistää vdr ==> toimii
<tale> tommi_: En nyt löydä Ubuntun vastaavaa, mutta siinä on sama käynnistysmekanismi scripteille kuin Debianissa. http://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts/DependencyBasedBoot
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/TlVc92 -> LSBInitScripts/DependencyBasedBoot - Debian Wiki
<tale> tommi_: Niin, tai riippuu mikä versio Ubuntusta sinulla on mikä käynnistysmekanismi siinä on. Vanhemmissa on /etc/init.d -tiedostossa käynnistysscriptit numerojärjestyksessä.
<tommi_> 11.04 on käytöss
<tale> tommi_: Siinä taitaa olla vanhan mallinen sysvinit.
<tale> tommi_: http://milindpadalkar.wordpress.com/2011/05/09/creating-a-boot-script-in-ubuntu/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/OatiK7 -> Creating a boot script in Ubuntu « Techreconn
<tale> tommi_: Jos tiedät scriptien toimivan myös toisessa järjestyksessä käynnistettynä, voit update-rc.d komennolla vaihtaa niitä. Siis /etc/init.d/ -hakemistossa on käynnistysscriptit numerojärjestyksessä. Niitä numeroita voi muuttaa ja updaterc.d sitten tallentaa muutetun järjestyksen.
<tale> tommi_: Helpompi tapa lienee tehdä oma scripti, joka ajetaan viimeiseksi ja joka tekee tuon stop start start jutun jonka tuossa kirjoitit.
<tommi_> justiin olin kirjottamassa että eikös lirc käynnisty aina ennen vdr jokatapauksessa?
<tommi_> siis oletuksena
<tommi_> tuo usb varmaan vaan sotkee ja sen takia pitäisi saada viive siihen
<tale> tommi_: Ne scriptit käynnistyy numerojärjestyksessä.
<tale> tommi_: Helpompi tapa lienee tehdä oma scripti, joka ajetaan viimeiseksi ja joka tekee tuon stop start start jutun jonka tuossa kirjoitit.
<tommi_> hmm, pitkän päivän päätteeksi ei ajatus oikeen kulje... siis teen init.d kansioon skriptin diibadaaba.sh ja sinne eri riveille nuo sanomani jutut? ja sitten sille viiminen numero
<tale> tommi_: Suunnilleen niin, mutta siinä hakemistossa on skeleton tiedosto, joka pitäisi ottaa pohjaksi ja vasta updaterc.d jälkeen se muutos tulee voimaan.
<tale> tommi_: Seuraa tuota ohjetta scriptin lisäämisestä.
<tommi_> joo, pitää ottaa nuo linkit ylös ja vähemmän väsyneenä yrittää ettei riko "työkonetta" :)
<tommi_> *tai sitten ostaa rs232 headeriin piuha jostain.... kun vain tietäisi mistä niitä saa...
#ubuntu-fi 2012-06-09
<Echramath> Onks kukaan soundjuiceria käytellyt?
<tale> Echramath: Onhan sitä.
<Echramath> Oliko tuohon raitojen nimien löytymiseen joku patenttiratkaisu?
<tale> Echramath: CD-tietokannasta ne tapaa löytyä. Siihen oli monta vaihtoehtoa, yksi oli oletuksenakin.
<tale> Echramath: Jos ei juuri se CD löydy, sen voi itse sinne lisätä.
<Echramath> Title ja artists löytyy, raitoja ei.
<tale> Echramath: Kyllä minulla olleista musarompuista on raidatkin löytynyt.
<Echramath> Törmäsin siis tämmöiseen: http://www.jpstacey.info/blog/2011/06/13/sound-juicer-no-longer-retrieves-track-names-when-you-extract-audio-cds
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/uULJsf -> Sound juicer no longer retrieves track names when you extract audio CDs | J-P Stacey
<Echramath> Mutta sitten hämmennyin kun se ei tuossa puhu mistään gconf-säädöstä vaan haluaa mun asentavan oman soundjuicerinsa.
<tale> Echramath: http://www.freedb.org
<tale> Echramath: Jos kerran olit jo lukenut tuon blogiviestin, miksi ollenkaan rupesit täällä kanavalla kyselemään?
<Echramath> Lähinnä hämäsi onko musiikkimaija muka kaikilta totaalisen rikki nykyään ja jos on miksi ja jos ei niin miksi?
<czr_> jotta se herattaisi keskustelua :-)
<mint> Tartteis piakaista aupua
<Mayz> Hmh
<mint> Grub meni paskas
<Mkaysi> Mikäli tarkoitat nimimerkilläsi käyttäväsi Linux Minttiä, ks
<Mkaysi> !mint
<lubotu3> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Mkaysi> !grub
<lubotu3> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/9zF5nF -> RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Community Ubuntu Documentation / http://is.gd/Kcqi14 -> Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<mint> ku burggia asensin ja sitte rebottasin kaikki ok, mut sitte kokeilein vaihtaa teemaa ja kone jumii -> reboot tuli rgub recovery
<Mkaysi> antaa jotakin neuvoa grubin kanssa, et määrittänyt ongelmaa tarkasti
<mint> Tuota pitasko mun asentaa grub sille mille mintin asensin vai /dev/sda1
<IdleOne> !mint
<lubotu3> Linux Mint ei ole Ubuntun tuettu rinnakkaisjakelu. Ole hyvä ja hae tukea kanavalta #linuxmint-help palvelimella irc.spotchat.org
<mint> kayttaa ubuntun muokattua veriota
<mint> ei voi olla niin kauheeta
<mint> ihan samanlainen tiedostojarjestelma ja bootti kummassaki on
<mint> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<mint> tammosta valittaa
<Myrtti> mjoo, mutta mint käyttää omia versioitaan paketeista ja me ei voida...
<Myrtti> ok
<Myrtti> ♥
<ighea> btw. mistä mahtaa johtua ettei mplayer osaa enää lähetellä feikki user input eventtejä X:lle videotoiston aikana
<ighea> ärsyttävää kun kesken videonkatselun ruutu alkaa tummua ja sammuu
<Fitzz> Olisko empathyyn jotenkin mahdollisuus saada gtalkki tai facebook chatit "synkkaantumaan". Kun Androidin gtalk ja facebook chatit pysyy samana selaimessa. Eli käytännössä loki/historia on sama Androidissa ja selaimessa. Saako Empathyyn tän kyvyn kans?
<anger> Fitzz: gtalk ja facebook toimii xmpp-protokollalla, löytyy varmaan tuki empathystakin
<Fitzz> Joo, toimiihan ne hyvin.
<Fitzz> Mutta siis jos puhelimesta puhun facebookissa, niin ne mitä oon puhelimessa puhunu ei näy empathyssä.
<Fitzz> Mutta selaimessa näkyy.
<Fitzz> Ja selaimessa mitä oon puhunu näkyy kans puhelimessa... eli ne on täysin identtisiä.
<Fitzz> Mutta ei empathyssä.
<anger> Jaa noin...
<Fitzz> Jeh.
<anger> Arvaan että liittyy jotenkin fb:n/gtalkin asetuksiin
<Fitzz> Helpottaisi aika paljon vaihtoa.
<Fitzz> Mä veikkaan, että empathy ei ehkä kykene ottamaan vastaan tietoa, mitä ollaan puhuttu, elikkä yhteistä historiaa..
<anger> Ts. lähettelee viestit niihin clientteihin jotka olettaa aktiivisiksi
<Fitzz> Senhän pitäisi kirjoittaa chattiin mun nimellä automaattisesti.
<anger> Esim. mulla känny ei koskaan mene away-tilaan niin tulee pitkälti kaikki chatit sinnekin
<Fitzz> Eli jos sanoin puhelimessa moi, sitten empathyn gtalkkiin pitäisi tulla mun nimellä esim fitzz: Moi.
<anger> Tai vähän vaihtelee kyllä, en ole itekään selvillä logiikasta
<Fitzz> Hmm..
<Fitzz> Joo, noin päin se kuitenkin ehkä kai toimii..
<Fitzz> Ei muista.
<Fitzz> Eli empathyyn jos on kirjoittanu jotain, sun oma kirjoitus ja toisen henkilön kirjoitukset tulee selaimeen ja puhelimeen.
<teprrr> Fitzz, luultavasti voi olla tuo ettei empathy ota jostain syystä vastaan sitä historiatietoa, olettaen että fb ees lähettää sitä :P
<teprrr> se ei paljoa merkitse, että facebook itse voi omien softiensa kanssa noin tehdä.
<teprrr> http://xmpp.org/extensions/xep-0136.html tämä on se xeppi kai, mitä käyttetään tohon kuites
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/gTZiut -> XEP-0136: Message Archiving
<Fitzz> Noh... siinäpäs on luettavaa  :P
<teprrr> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=594062
<lubotu3> Gnome bug 594062 in Archives "get log from google server" [Enhancement,New]
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/jRdVhW -> Bug 594062 – get log from google server
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 594062 in KiCad "Clearance track-to-track, track-to-via, via-to-via" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/594062
<teprrr> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23845
<lubotu3> Freedesktop bug 23845 in gabble "telepathy-gabble should implement API to get server logs (XEP-0136)" [Enhancement,New: ]
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/Vq5SAm -> Bug 23845 – telepathy-gabble should implement API to get server logs (XEP-0136)
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 23845 in curl (Ubuntu) "curl: Buffer overflow in NTLM authentication" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/23845
<teprrr> mjahs, kivat spämmibotit täällä :P
<teprrr> https://github.com/danielkraic/Pidgin-XEP-0136-plugin pidginiin on tommoinen, tiedä sit toimiiko järkevästi
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/eM55KG -> danielkraic/Pidgin-XEP-0136-plugin · GitHub
<teprrr> vaan juu, meikästäkin tommoinen on kyllä aika must-fiitsöri nykyaikana ainakin jollain tasolla :)
<Fitzz> Hmm... voisi kyl olla tutkimisen arvoinen. Sitten kun on vähän enemmän aikaa.
<Fitzz> Rupeaa jo pikkuhiljaa puuduttamaan se, että pitää pitää selaimessa auki facebook ja gtalk.
<Fitzz> Mutta silti mun mielestä parempi kuin empathyssä noita pitäis  :P
<Fitzz> Kiitos teprrr
<teprrr> juuh, ei mitään
<teprrr> tukeekos googlen oma gtalk-klientti tuota?
<Fitzz> Ei kai googlella ole omaa klienttiä Linuxissa.
<teprrr> koska se on kuites xmpp:n ylitse kans toimivana. jos ei siinäkään toimi, niin voi olla ettei nuo edes käytä tuota xeppiä vaan synkkaavat vaan itsekseen jotain
<Fitzz> Tietääkseni vaan Windowsissa... sitä en oo koskaan kokeillu.
<teprrr> okei :P
<Fitzz> Mutta ainakin Androidin puolelta ja selaimen puoleltaa lokit menee.
<teprrr> joo. onkos se android-klientti avoin vai suljettu?
<Fitzz> Hmm..
<teprrr> jos on avoin, niin sieltähän voi katsella miten se tekee taikaa
<teprrr> vaan saattoi tietty olla, että se oli niitä android-softia mitkä ei oo vapaita
<Fitzz> Se on se, mikä on kaikissa Androideissa mukana..
<Fitzz> Joh.
<Fitzz> Paras vaihtoehto olisi kyllä jos toimisi bitlbeessä  :)
<Fitzz> Mutta jostain syystä tein vaan oletuksen, että empathyssä olisi tähän helpompi fixi.
<ighea> skype on kans yks murhe
<teprrr> empathyhän tais olla vaan kasa klienttisoftaa telepathylle
<Fitzz> aah, ok  :P
<teprrr> ts. siellä on se uupuvaisuus. ja näemmä just telepathy-loggeriin viitataan, että se pitäis sen kanssa integroitua
<teprrr> mutta siitäpä hassunhauska kesäprojekti koodata tuo ;)
<ighea> voi se integroitua mutta paha näyttää mitä ei näe?
<Fitzz> Oliskin aikaa... :P
<teprrr> ighea, niin siis pointti oli, että jos toi xep-136 on se tapa millä noi palvelimet viestii historiaansa klienteille, niin tuon implementointi onnistunee implementoimalla sinne telepathyyn kanssa tuen
<teprrr> vaan voi olla ettei ne edes käytä tuota. pitäis wiresharkkailla traffikia ja katsoa mitä siellä kulkee, jos ei sitten löydy jossain intterneteissä mainitaa aiheesta jo
#ubuntu-fi 2012-06-10
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Simple_Scan
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/WBtZvi -> 2x24 Simple Scan - Viikon VALO #76 | Viikon VALO
<teprrr> hrr noita käännöksiä :o
<teprrr> taino, ...:eet uupuu lähinnä noista file-valikon jutuista. vai onko tuo gnome-tyyli erilainen vaan :p
<heikki_> moro
<heikki_> mis vois olla vika kun audio-cd ei pyöri koti-cd-soittimessa joka on poltettu ubuntulla
<heikki_> kokeilin braseroa ja k3b:tä
<inz> heikki, soittaako muualla poltettuja cd-r:iä?
<heikki_> cd-soittimella voi soittaa muita poltettuja levyjä
<heikki_> mut ei noita mitkä mä tein
<heikki_> soivat tietokoneella ok
<heikki_> esim vlc:llä kokeilin
<inz> Ja ei oo vahingossa rw
<heikki_> ei
<heikki_> kokeilin kahden eri valmistajan levyäkin
<inz> Löytyykö kummastakaan softasta mitään "finalize" tms tsekboksia
<inz> Yks vaihtoehto on myös koittaa polttaa hitaammin; tosin en oo moneen vuoteen törmänny moisiin ongelmiin
<heikki_> finalizen tapainen on juu, "jätä levy avoimeksi" tms, jota en raksittanut
<heikki_> kokeilin nopeutta 8
<inz> Harvempi taitaa enää suostua edes polttaan sen hitaammin
<re-G> heikki_: millainen on asema jolla poltat
<re-G> jos on wanhan läppärin sisäinen asema niin varmasti vika siinä
<re-G> ja olet varma ettet polttanu datana niitä
<Mayz> Levyjen poltto ei voi olla viallinen, jos ne toimii koneella.
<gildean> mä oon joskus aikanaan onnistunu polttamaan levyn silleen että soitin tunnisti siitä vaan yhen raidan eikä suostunu soittamaan sitä, mut koneella toimi normaalisti
<kirvesAxe> Mitäs ihmettä. 10.04 täysin ennakkovaroittamatta alkoi käyttäytymään kuin nettiyhteyttä ei olisi, ja kun katselin oikeaa ylänurkkaa, ei yhteysvalikon kuvaketta ollut havaittavissa... mistä nettiyhteyden saa takas päälle?
<ninnnu> alt-f2 -> gksu /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<kirvesAxe> hmm, ei tehnyt mitään (ainakaan itse ongelmalle...)
<ninnnu> hm
<ninnnu> no avaa terminaali
<ninnnu> ja heittele siihen sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart, jos sillä ois enemmän sanottavaa
<kirvesAxe> "Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, you may also use the restart(8)" blaa blaa, network-manager start/running, process 19142
<kirvesAxe> En kyllä tottza puhuen muista milloin olen sen kuvakkeen siinä nähnyt, mutta kun nettiboksin rebootinkaan jälkeen ei tullut toiminnallisuutta niin sitä valikkoa ei etsimällä löytänyt...
<ninnnu> alt-f2 -> nm-applet
<kirvesAxe> nonii aukes, kiitti :)
<Iltsu> örör
<Iltsu> pitäiskö ton pptpd:n toimia iha suorilta windows 7:n ton vpn-yhdistyskälin kans
<Iltsu> nähtävästi kyl
<Iltsu> nyt on vaa joku reitityshärö tossa kun yhistää
<viginti> itella ainaskin toimii
<viginti> palomuuri blockaa?
<Iltsu> viginti, joo sain sen toimimaa, mut katkoo kaik yhteydet ku tunneli o pääl ni tarvis sen kans sit vähä kikkailla jotai ilmesest
<gildean> Iltsu: sulla on sillon pptp-yhteyden oletusyhdyskäytävä käytössä mutta liikenne ei mee tunnelia pitkin nettiin asti
<gildean> jos et tarvi muuta kuin yhteyden samaan aliverkkoon kun mistä pptp-yhteys saa osotteen, riittää kun otat siitä sen oletusyhdyskäytävän pois käytöstä
<Iltsu> eiku hetkine hei
<Iltsu> hmm, kun toi yhdistää ni sinne ei oo määritelty kyllä oletusyhdyskäytävää
<gildean> nii, mutta sieltä yhteyden asetuksis varmaan löytyy kuitenkin täppä
<gildean> asetuksista jopa
<Iltsu> örör, löin läppäriltä vpn:n päälle ni kaikki muu paitsi toi vpn lakkas toimimasta siel palvelimen pääs
<Iltsu> esmes httpd ja mumble ei vastaa ollenkaa
<gildean> vastaa mistä mihin
<Iltsu> mihinkään
<Iltsu> siis ihan intervepin läpi
<gildean> nyt en tiiä mitä oot onnistunu tekemään, sen ei pitäs koskaan koittaa reitittää paluulikennettä sinne tunneliin ellet oo erityisesti niin asettanu
<Iltsu> no nähtävästi jotain kummaa täs tapahtuu
<Iltsu> nonni, nyt siellä ei taas vastaa mikää
<Iltsu> no nyt läks toimimaa
<Iltsu> tai siis yhdeydet palautu, vpn:stä ei voi sanoo samaa
<Iltsu> samantien kun lyö läppäriltä ton vpn:n päälle ni kaik yhteydet katkee palvelimelt ja hetken pääst katkee vpn kans
<Iltsu> http://pastebin.com/nxZEWkR6
<Iltsu> ei toi ny iha oikeelta näytä
#ubuntu-fi 2013-06-03
<puhuri> miten gnome3:ssa saa wlanin pois päältä kun se yrittää epätoivoisesti muodostaa yhteyttä, jolloin verkkovalikossa ei ole "kytkintä", josta sen voisi kytkeä pois?
<puhuri> (itseasiassa miksei ole täppää "kun kiinteä verkko käytössä, älä yritä wlan/wwan-yhteyksiä")
<tasata> puhuri: Luulisi jossain joku täppä olevan. Täytyykin vilkaista kunhan koneen ääreen pääsen, ei ole ollut tullut aikaisemmin kokeiltua.
<Nakkel> Mielenkiintoinen ominaisuus gzip:issä. Levy täynnä -> yritä gzip foo1302* -> virhe: levytäys -> kaikki foo1302* tiedostot tuhopoistohävitetty.
<Nakkel> All is good. Kyseessä oli tehokas multitaskaus jossa useampi käyttäjä toimi samaan aikaan. Toinen gzippaa ja toinen vetää nerokkaasti "rm -fr foo1302*"
<Nakkel> Jatkakaa
<Tm_T> Nakkel: awww hieno moniajo
<Nakkel> Yhtään DNS osaajaa sattuis paikalla?
<Nakkel> Hämmentävä SOA aiheuttaa aivopähkinää että onko ihan validi.
<Nakkel> <foo>.fi.           858     IN      SOA     win-ufgdqb541kb. hostmaster. 75 900 600 86400 3600
<Nakkel> Voiko SOA olla ei FQDN nimi? o_O
<gildean> kai se voi olla, mutta ei se validi käsittääkseni sillon oo
<Nakkel> Niinno juu voihan se olla mitä vaan, validiutta juuri haen.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-06-04
<teamahma> mitkäköhän paketit olisi hyvä päivittää/imuroida lubuntu 11.10neen jotta saisi nettitikut toimimaan yhtä hyvin kuin ubuntu 12.04ssä?
<Sysi> kaikki mitä tarvitaan että se päivittyy olemaan 12.04 ja samalla LTS
<teamahma> tai jospa sitten vain päivitän 13.04?
<Sysi> senkin voi tehdä, mutta se pitää päivittää 9kk päästä viimeistään taas
<teamahma> ei lubuntussa taida olla LTS tuo 12.04
<Sysi> eipä näymmä joo, jutut tyyliin firefox tietty päivittyy kyllä
<teamahma> kai se täytyy vaan jaksaa tuo 13.04 asentaa ja katsoa alkaako toimimaan paremmin...
<pesasa> Suuri osa paketeista on kuitenkin samoja perus Ubuntun kanssa.
<Nakkel> Herää kysymys miksi palvelimessa on mesa asennettuna. (CentOS 6)
<gildean> varmaan kantsii kysyä jossain #centos tjsp sitä
<puhuri> saas nähdä onnistuuko serverin uuden boottilevyn asentaminen näin ubuntusta käsin: sudo kvm -cpu Opteron_G2 -hda /dev/sdb -drive file=/tmp/debian-7.0.0-amd64-netinst.iso,index=2,media=cdrom -boot order=d -m 1G -k fi
<puhuri> levy usb-sata -adapterissa kiinni
<Max^> jopas pätkäs
<Brutalone> Ciao a tutti quelli del canale :)
#ubuntu-fi 2013-06-05
<Mirv> jos ei epäile kauhiasti tietoturva-aukkoja LXDE:ssä jne, niin onhan se Lubuntu 12.04:kin oleellisilta osin LTS
<Sysi> en tiedä miten LXDE kehittyy, xubuntun tapauksessa LTS on kolme vuotta koska debianissa on tarpeeksi pitkään tuki vanhalle versiolle, upstreamilta loppuu liian äkkiä
<paasi> moe, taas hetki ku käyttäny linuxii.. mikäs tuos on ku en pääse mun servulle (kotiservu) jako kansioon
<paasi> eli kansio jaossa normisti -> ei... jako käytössä samballa -> ei
<paasi> kysyy passuu ja käyttistä mut ei mee sisään
<paasi> ja olikse nii et ku oon sambassa laittanu käyttöoikeudet jollekki userille ni kirjaudun sen tunnuksilla siihe kansioon eri koneelta vai pitikö antaa täysin uudet ?
<Max^> jopas suosittu tuo kapsi
<Sysi> hyvä hinta-laatu suhde
<Max^> kovasti näyttää pätkivän
<Sysi> kernelipäivitys
<Tm_T> Max^: ihan oli normaali huoltokatkos
<Sysi> muistaakseni oli ainakin ircnetissä ihan merkittävä prosentti kapsilaisia
<Max^> ok
<arsson> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/  onkos kukaan saanu noilla mokkuloita toimimaan?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/myU0tH -> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) Daily Build
<Sysi> mokkuloita on aika montaa eri mallia
<arsson> E173u-2
<puhuri> mitä sen lsusb sanoo?
<arsson> oon nyt sattuneesta syystä winukan puolella niin en osaa sanoo nyt
<arsson> ubuntu kyllä tunnistaa mallin ja reagoi kun työntää mokkulan sisään mutta network-manager ei tunnu tajuavan asiaa
<Sysi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/1057186
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1057186 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) "Modem Huawei E173 works in 12.04 but not in 12.10" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Sysi> "ja sama bugi 13.04:ssä"
<elias_a> Onkos kukaan muu törmännyt siihen, että bluetooth-DUN jumittaa koneen täysin 13.04:ssa?
<elias_a> Äh - vaikuttaa olevan ihan todellinen ongelma: http://us.generation-nt.com/answer/kernel-panic-stable-kernel-3-8-2-when-closing-bluetooth-dun-connection-help-210764892.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/mH3loy -> Answer : Kernel panic on stable kernel 3.8.2 when closing bluetooth dun connection
<elias_a> Ovatko muut huomanneet, että aika suuri määrä Youtube-videoita kieltäytyy toistumasta Ubuntu 13.04:lla?
<ninnnu_> en oo huomannu
<elias_a> NIitä on tullut koko ajan enemmän.
<elias_a> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aoT1Nwo7UI&
<elias_a> Esim. tuo.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/6Fsssp -> no prisoners 2012! - YouTube
<elias_a> Ja tietysti kuvaan kuuluu se, että winhotus- ja osx-käyttäjät sanovat että toistuuhan tuo.
<Sysi> testataas.. jos virtualbox ei jäädyttäny konetta pysyvästi
<Sysi> näkyy firefoxilla html5:llä hyvin ja chromella sekä html5 että flash toimii
<arsson> saiskohan sitä libpepflashplayeriä jotenkin firefoksin käyttöön?
<elias_a> Mitähän hemmettiä tässä sitten on...
<elias_a> chromiumilla ei toimi
<arsson> ehkä liian vanha versio
<Sysi> kokeile poistaa keksit ja tarkista tuo html5/flash ja flashin muu toimivuus
<elias_a> arsson: Mites repoista voisi tulla liian vanha versio? :O
<Sysi> ei ois mitenkää erikoista, mutta ei uusimmassa pitäis kovin kauhean vanhakaa olla
<elias_a> Flash toimii. Versio on Adobe Flash Player
<elias_a> Äh
<elias_a> 11.2.202.285
<elias_a> Mitenkäs tuo HTML5-toimivuus testataan?
<Sysi> youtube.com/html5 ja trial päälle, uudestaan samalla urlilla pitäis aueta videon html5-playerissä
<Sysi> toissijasella klikkauksella varmistus
<arsson> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/  tuolta voi kattoa että linuxillekin on jo versio 11.7.700.203 joka toimii ilman säätöä vaan google chromessa
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/M5YNI8 -> Adobe - Flash Player
<elias_a> Chromium-ongelma. Toistuu FF:llä nätisti, Chromiumilla ei.
<pesasa_> elias_a: Täällä näkyy kyllä Chromiumillakin (25.0.1364.160).
<pesasa_> Flashilla näköjään.
<pesasa_> Mutta ei html5:llä.
<pesasa_> elias_a: Mutta chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra -paketin asentamalla rupesi näköjään toimimaan myös html5-muotoisena Chromiumissa.
<pesasa_> Patentillisia codekkeja.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-06-06
<Tm_T> Tekno_: ei kovin ubuntuhenkinen quitviesti teillä
<Tekno_> jaa
<Tekno_> Mikä se oli sit
<Echramath> Siinä mainittiin Mcgyver, mut se ei varmaan ollut vääränhenkinen osa...
<elias_a> pesasa_: Mainiota! Kiitos!
<pesasa_> elias_a: Eipä kestä.
<Max^> onkohan nuo x tietoturvapäivitykset tärkeitä
<Max^> ei jaksais taas päivittää ku alle viikko siitä ku viimeksi..
<Tm_T> Max^: päivittäähän voi lennosta, ei sitä konetta tarvi erikseen käynnistää välttämättä niitä varten
<Max^> oke
<jaywink> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     <---- joka päivä joka koneelle :)
<gildean> oikeaoppisempi tapa on sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-ge upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jjo> gildean: millä logiikalla tuo on oikeaoppisempi tapa? itse en keksi yhtään.
<gildean> joku apt-tiimistä joskus selitti tosta, että pitäis aina ajaa upgrade ennen dist-upgradea
<jjo> noiden ero on kuitenkin vaan siinä, että toinen niistä asentaa tarvittaessa myös paketteja joita ei ole valmiiksi asennettuna
<gildean> ja poistaa vanhoja paketteja
<gildean> joka oli muistaakseni se syy, eli siinä oli pieni riski että jotain menee rikki
<Sysi> jos vetää vaikka aliaksen tuolle ja -y vivut niin ei kuitenkaa mitenkää vaivalloisempi
<czr_> gildean, toisaalta on myös riski tuossa et upgrade-path ei olekaan aukoton ja se olisi toiminut vaihtamalla providerit toisiin mut ei onnistukaan kun päivitti pisteeseen mis homma ei enää onnistu :-)
<czr_> eli, molemmissa tavoissa on aina riskinsä siinä et joku jossain on tehny virheen. ei sille voi mitään
<jaywink> kaikkein huonoin vaihtoehto on olla päivittämättä siinä pelossa että jokin hajoaa :)
<czr_> voi olla ihan hyvä vaihtoehto tietyissä tilanteissa. esim jos on just pitämässä kohta demoa myyntitilanteessa
<czr_> ei maailma kuitenkaan ole niin mustavalkoinen :-)
<Mirv> kohta alkaa saucyssa tapahtua, alkaa vihdoin tulla Touch-tavarat archiveen PPA:ista, ja samaten Unity 100 scopes yms
<Mirv> automatisaatiossa vähän kestänyt, mutta nyt pitäisi alkaa päivittäiset automaattitestatut päivitykset pyöriä
<elias_a> Tulipa tehtyä kämmi...
<elias_a> Mutta onneksi on varmuuskopio.
<elias_a> Eipä siirtynytkään omat lähetetyt viestit paikallisiin kansioihin.
<elias_a> Riittääkö että kopioi kyseisen mailiboksitiedoston ja sitä vastaavan msf-tiedoston oikeaan hakemistoon?
<elias_a> Jaa mutta hemmetti...eihän se toimi kun on jo toinen saman niminen...
<elias_a> Tämä näyttää jo lupaavalta: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Importing_folders
<elias_a> Tuo ImportExportTool hoitaa homman. Loistava kilke.
<teamahma> hmm, olisiko ehdotuksia, jotta miten päivitän lubuntu 10.10->lubuntu 13.04, kun cd-asema on rikki, universal usb-installer ei tue alternateinstalleria ja netti ei toimi kyseisessä koneessa (syy miksi haluan käyttöjärjestelmän päivittää on juuri se, ettei nettitikku toimi jostain syystä kyseisessä laitteessa)
<elias_a> teamahma: Onko siinä koneessa wlan?
<teamahma> sekään ei toimi kun ei ajurit toimi
<elias_a> teamahma: Saisko jonkun toisen koneen nettiin ja siitä jaettua mokkulan signaalin adhoc-moodissa...
<elias_a> Jaa...
<elias_a> Pystyykös sen mokkulan datan reitittämään jotenkin LAN-liitäntään?
<elias_a> teamahma: Pääsisitkös sinä tuolla eteenpäin? http://askubuntu.com/questions/167538/how-to-share-wifi-internet-to-lan-port
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/tbCIIU -> wireless - how to share WIFI internet to lan port? - Ask Ubuntu
<elias_a> teamahma: Hei - toihan näyttää hoituvan ihan network managerilla: http://askubuntu.com/questions/3063/share-wireless-connection-with-wired-ethernet-port?lq=1
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/cEayt0 -> sharing - Share Wireless connection with Wired Ethernet Port - Ask Ubuntu
<elias_a> Jos on toinen kone jossa se mokkula toimii niin tuolla vain liikkeelle.
<teamahma> hahaa! pääsinpäs nettiin ihan usb nettisharella kännykästä :P
<elias_a> Nonnii! :)
<elias_a> Sitten vain päivittelemään.
<elias_a> Ei mene kuin koko yö! :D
<teamahma> miksi? :O
<teamahma> kuulosti niin hankalalta tuo "mokkulawlanhässäkkä" että muistin kokeilla tämänkin vaihtoehdon :D
<teamahma> hmm, täytyykö nämä versiot päivittää järjestyksessä 11.10->12.04->12.10->13.04 ://
<teamahma> siis ettei voi päivittää suoraan 11-04->13.10
<Sysi> teamahma: dd:llä image tikulle
<teamahma> sysi: millä dd:llä?
<Sysi> !info dd
<lubotu3> Package dd does not exist in quantal
<Sysi> se on semmonen kopiotyökalu
<Sysi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/59551/how-to-burn-iso-to-usb-device
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/IX3oMi -> How to burn iso to usb device? - Ask Ubuntu
<Sysi> tuo sitte pyyhkii tikun ihan kokonaan
<teamahma> koetan tuota, jos ei toimi niin päivitän versio kerrallaan
<teamahma> kiitosavusta
<teamahma> ilmeisesti vika onkin jokin muu kuin cd-aseman rikkinäisyys... ei nimittäin mounttaa usb tikkuakaan. tällä koneella mitä nyt käytän kyllä toimi tuo ddllä tehty tikku
<teamahma> bootti järjestys vaihdettu jne. mutta amilo pro v2000 ei kelpuuta... kai se on pakko sitten asennella netin kautta versiokerrallaan :/
#ubuntu-fi 2013-06-07
<soulman63> BIOS pohjaista ongelmaa.. asentaisin Ubuntun server version mini-ITX pohjaiseen emoon, levyssä kiinni kaksi puhdasta SSD:tä jotka on tarkoitus RAIData peilaavaksi. Yritän asentaa imagesta USB-tikulta, myös Unetboot on kokeiltu. Ei löydä kelvollista asennusmediaa.  BIOS:iin ei pääse käsiksi kun ei ole langallista näppistä. Myöskään BIOS:in resetointi jumpperilla ei muuttanut tilannetta. Ideoita?
<tale> soulman63: Hanki langallinen näppis, säädä BIOS:sta boottaamaan USB:ltä.
<tale> soulman63: Ja tarkista, että se valmistamasi USB-muistitikku tosiaan on boottaava, esimerkiksi jossain toisessa koneessa.
<Kilpuri> Hanki irroitettava dvd-asema joka sopii USB-liittimiin.
<soulman63> Emolla olis myös PATA -väylä mutta ei ole mitään PATA yhteensopivaa mediaa.. IDE DVD-laite löytyisi kyllä
<tale> soulman63: Saahan sen IDE-kaapelilla kiinni. DVD-asemaan virrat saa pöytäkoneen virtalähteestä.
<soulman63> tuossa kotelossa on boottaavaksi ilmoitettu muistikorttipaikka, en oo kyllä mitenkään satavarma toimisiko se
<tale> soulman63: Voi sekin toimia, kunhan teet boottaavan muistikortin.
<Sysi> serveri-imageen kannattaa kokeilla ehkä tikun tekemistä dd:llä
<soulman63> onko tuo dd jokin samanlainen kuin unetboot?
<soulman63> laitteisto on tehty passiivijäähdytteiseksi, intelin atom ja emo, ssd levyt ja tarkoitus käyttää minipalvelimena
<tale> Minä olen tehnyt boottaavat USB-tikut siten kuin Debian GNU/Linuxin asennusohjeessa neuvotaan tekemään. On toimineet joka kerta.
<Sysi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1462792
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/LaEd8o -> [ubuntu] clone usb using "dd"
<Sysi> if=/dev/sdx sijasta /path/to/image.iso mutta sama periaate
<soulman63> taidan kokeilla tuota dd:ta.. voihan olla että oon tössinyt imagen kanssa ja se ei siksi löydä sitä tai sitten sille pitää tosiaan käydä kertomassa BIOS:sta että käynnistä täältä, sitä varten tarvin sen langallisen näppiksen
<gildean> soulman63: miks langallinen? kyl langattoman usb-näppiksenkin pitäis toimia
<soulman63> öö.. ei ajureita, ei toimintaa.. nyt löysin näppiksen mikä toimii ilman ajureita
<soulman63> tosin ei vielä startannut usbilta
<soulman63> invalid or damaged partition, nyt se sentään löysi sen
<soulman63> ja tikulla oli ubun iso -image
<Sysi> puskithan sen suoraan tikulle etkä osiolle? sdx eikä sdx1
<soulman63> juu, tikulle.. kokeilen nyt asennusta netinstallerina, voi olla ettei tuo unetbootin live asennus ymmärrä tuota server versiota, ehkä se haluaa asentaa paremmin työpöytäversion
<soulman63> ei kelvannut vieläkään, eihän tuo NTFS formaatti ole ongelma?
<tale> soulman63: Jos buuttaavalla USB-tikulla on NTFS-tiedostojärjestelmä, se tutkin voi toimia.
<tale> Eiku "tutkin" p.o. "tuskin".
<soulman63> ja nyt testissä "luo käynnistyslevy" ubuntulla, silläpä onnistui
<soulman63> ja alustin sen ubuntulla myös
<soulman63> kiitokset neuvoista
<Uusavuton> Terve! Apuva taas tarvisin tällä kertaa turvallisuuspäivityksen kanssa. Aloitan päivityksen nappulasta mutta sen jälkeen tulee ilmoitus boot levyn olevan täynnä ja kehottaa tyhjentämään roskakorin ja suorittamaan jonkin komennon joka tyhjentää? jtn . Mutta toimenpiteet eivät auta ja sama ilmoitus tulee aina. Lisäksi jotkut ohjelmat eivät sammu ruksista painamalla vaan pitää käynnistää uudelleen. Lubuntu 13.04
<Kilpuri> No onko se levy täynnä tai lähes täynnä?
<ninnnu> tai siellä on erillinen /boot ja se on täynnä vanhoja kerneleitä
<ninnnu> mutta turha sitä ny noppailla ku se lähti pois
<Kilpuri> No niin tietysti.
<Iltsu> varmaa ois hyvä lähtee siit et mitä df -h sanoo
#ubuntu-fi 2013-06-08
<Max^> hyvä kyllä että tuli tuo windows 8
<Kilpuri> aha
<Max^> oli se ku päätin heti lopettaa windowsin käytön kokonaan
<Tekno_> ;E
<Kilpuri> Jaa. minä luulin, että huollat noita windows koneita tai jotain vastaavaa.
<mlpug> ei kai siihen 8:iin ole pakko siirtyä. Voi jatkaa Windows Millenium Editionilla tai jollain muulla vanhanhyvänajan windowsilla
<tale> Windows For Workgrups 3.11 oli hyvä.
<Tm_T> tale: on
#ubuntu-fi 2013-06-09
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Semantik
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/MGkB1K -> 3x24 Semantik - Viikon VALO #128 | Viikon VALO
<Kurko> tän päivän saavutus oli saada oma viritys omg!ubuntu!:n uutiseks: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/06/download-spotify-skin-for-ubuntu
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/39qo1k -> Music to My Eyes: An Ubuntu Skin for Spotify | OMG! Ubuntu!
<knihti> gratz =)
<Martiini> hei
<sippis_> hoi
<ninnnu> hauki
<elias_a> tervetuloa
<sippis_> ja tervemenoa
<ninnnu> tukholmaan
<elias_a> sippis_: Oletkos sinä joku 90-luvulla syntynyt kun et Ultra Bra:n sanoituksia osaa? :)
<Sysi> kyllä ysärit(kin) osaa
<sippis_> elias_a: 94
<elias_a> No niin :P
<Kurko> keskustelun taso huimaa aivan päätä!
<elias_a> TOimiikos tämä muilla: http://linux.fi/wiki/MTV3:n_Katsomo#Videoiden_katselu_Lanchy-selainlaajennoksen_ja_VLC:n_avulla
<Kilpuri> Viimeksi kun kokeilin, niin ei toiminut
<elias_a> Toi skripti ei toimi.
<elias_a> Asennusskripti siis.
<tasata_> Eikös Katsomo ole Silverlightia eli ei toimi?
<Kilpuri> joo
<ninnnu> yhdessä vaiheessa kiersi skripta joka asentaa winen sisään Firefoxin ja Silverlightin
<ninnnu> "Netflix for Ubuntu"
<ninnnu> Katsomo toiminee samalla
<mjr> Ehkä. Ton toimivuuden sujuvuudesta on ollut vähän erilaisia raportteja. Itte evt.
<Kurko> kuulostaa aika purkalta
<mjr> erittäin
<Kurko> ..liikaa särkyviä osia
<mjr> eli sopii silverlight-kuvioon täydellisesti!
<Sysi> sopiva rauta niin vissiin heikommalla laadulla on ihan katottava
<Sysi> katsomon player on kyllä huonompi/raskaampi
#ubuntu-fi 2014-06-02
<czr> Mirv, ei ole sdl. ihan raaka opengl
<czr> ongelma lienee siinä ettei vsync-flip toimi kun kompositio on päällä
<czr> komposition otti pois niin ongelmat hävis. yllättävän vähän mitään tippu sen jälkeen mut käytössä siinä koneessa 12.04 joten saa nähdä
<czr> ongelma kyl on edelleen myös 14.04:ssä (intelin ajurit)
#ubuntu-fi 2014-06-03
<LucaB> Huomenta
<Iltsu> hmnt
<argh> Löytyiskö tätä kautta joku joka osaisi jeesata Ubuntu-untuvikkoa 14.04 LTS + Huawei e367 -mokkula kombon kanssa? Kolusin jo kaikki foorumit mutta joko en tajua niiden ohjeista mitään tai sit ne käsittelee jotain eri yhdistelmää, enkä uskalla kokeilla noita komentorivisettejä kun en tiiä onko ne vaan tietylle versiolle ja tietylle mokkulalle? :(
<Echramath> Mitä ihmettä, se on toiminut jo jossain 9-sarjassa enää ei?
<argh> Siis voi ihan hyvin olla, että multa on jäänyt joku ihan perusjuttu vaan tekemättä, tyyliin "paina connect", mutta mulla on ollut viimeeksi Ubuntu joskus 5 vuotta sitten enkä osaa käyttää sitä juuri lainkaan. Mut noi kaikki ohjeet tuntuu olevan sellaisille jotka osaa koodata vaikka taskulaskimella, mulla menee aika pitkään löytää edes omat tiedostoni sieltä Ubuntun syövereistä. Olisin siis kaivannut sellaista kädest
<argh> Lisäksi mulla on käytössä tasan toi mokkula eikä muuta nettiä, enkä siis saa ladattua tohon Ubuntu-koneelle mitään päivityksiä tai ohjelmia ennen ku saan sen mokkulan toimimaan.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-06-04
<paja> huomentapäivää, juuri asensin ubuntun tälläsee vähän vanhempaan koneeseen, tarvis löytää jonkunäköset ajurit integroituun näyttikseen, mutta ei löydä ainakaa software & updatesin additional drivers listasta. system informationissa sanoo vaan että "resolution 1920x1080 pixels, OpenGL Renderer Unknown, X11 Vendor The X.Org Foundation"
<paja> niintuotaettä mitenhän saisin selvitettyä mitä ja mistä pitää latailla
<ninnnu_> Mikä integroitu näyttis?
<ninnnu_> Jos on Intel niin ei siihen ole mitään erillisiä ajureita mitä tarttis asentaa. Ne mitkä on nyt niin on parhaat/ainoat mitä on
<paja> mmmh, niin siis tällänen kun unichrome pro 3d graphics näyttäs olevan
<czr> ilmeisesti noilla unichromeilla ei koskaan saatu 3D:tä toimimaan kun VIA ei julkaissu speksejä
<czr> ts, 3D toimii, mut jumittelee
<czr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome tuossa on aiheesta jotain juttua, tosin referoi hyvin vanhoja ubuntu-versioita, joten en varmaksi tuota lukis
#ubuntu-fi 2014-06-05
<tyhma_> **** ***** **** mukava yllätys taas kun pitäisi tulostaa niin PASKA UBUNTU EI LÖYDÄ WIFI TULOSTINTA
<tyhma_> *****
<tyhma_> aiemmin riitti että käyttää molemmilla samaa nettiyhteysttä
<tyhma_> nii ubuntu löysi automaattisesti tulostimen
<tyhma_> muutenkin tuntuu että canonical julkaisee keskeneräistä paskaa
<tyhma_> niinku tuo kuulokeliitäntä paska joka kysyy joka kerta kun liittää kuulokkeet että liititkö kuulokkeet
<tyhma_> :D
<tyhma_> kai se on ostettava macbookki ja heitettävä ubuntulla vesilintua kun tää EI VAIN TOIMI
<tyhma_> no nyt se löytykin
<tyhma_> on kyllä yhtä taistelua tää elämä ubuntun kanssa
<gumrak> tuotahan se on joskus ubuntun kanssa
<inz> olikohan aamulla jonkun palautuksen deadline, kun noin piti keskellä yötä tulla avautumaan
<Iltsu> hyvää settii
<Iltsu> vituttaa joka kerta yhtä pal ku puol viidelt Ubuntu ei löydä tulostint
<tjp> qlist
<tjp> ...
<Mikaela> system-config-printer
<Mikaela> Mutta meni jo muutama tunti sitten.
<jjo> nuo on tavallaan viihdyttäviä nuo tuollaiset avautumiset
<jjo> "en osaa, kohta vaihdan johonkin muuhun!"
<Mikaela> OS X? Se on välillä mielenkiintoinen.
<Mikaela> Ei voi kopioida edes bashrc:tä suoraan, koska erilaiset liput ja rootin oletuskomentotulkki on /bin/sh
<jjo> mun äidillä ei toimi wifi-tulostin mäkissä useinkaan
<jjo> mut se olis sit varmaan tulostimen vika
<jjo> ubuntun kanssa se on vaan ubuntun vika
<Mikaela> Meillä ei tavallinen tulostin toimi muulla, kuin OS X:llä ja Windowsilla, mutta se on Xeroxin vika, ne eivät pidä ajureitaan cupsin tasalla.
<jjo> niin, helpointa olisi vaan ostaa tulostin joka puhuu natiivisti (tai ehkä emuloidustikin) possua
<Iltsu> mulla ei sama printteri toimi pöytäkonees joka toimii läppäris :D
<Iltsu> Windowsissa siis, mut se on ehkä joku hämärä laitevika
<puhuri> eikös cups ole applen jätöksiä? Menee ihmeellisesti jumiin usein, jolloin dpkg --pruge läjälle paketteja on ainoa ratkaisu
<puhuri> pdftops tiedosto.pdf - | nc printer 9100 -vaihtoehtoon menee sitten
<tale> CUPS on muuten toiminut vallan hyvin, mutta asiakkailla tulostin menee joskus paused-tilaan, ja pitää käydä komentamassa resume printer.
<tale> En ole keksinyt miksi se pause tulee.
<pesasa> puhuri: Apple osti cupsin joitain vuosia sitten.
<mjr> laitat croniin cupsenable;cupsaccept sille jonolle ;P
<mjr> kerran minuutissa
<czr> joo, cups on ollu olemassa kyl kauan ennen os x:ää
<czr> ei se koskaan kyl mikään maailman selkein systeemi ollut :-)
#ubuntu-fi 2014-06-06
<aev> onko emacsilla jotain asetustiedostoo, mitä pystyisi muokkaan?
<aev> Olen yrittänyt kaivaa netistä tietoo, mut ongelmaks muodostuu mun lähestulkoon olematon kielitaitoni, joten englanninkieliset materiaalit ovat "hyödyttömiä" mulle
<Echramath> .emacs se tietysti on
<Echramath> Mutta koska emacs se on lispiä
<aev> Ok, kiitti.
<aev> Paitsi ettei tota luoda automaagisesti, joten käsipeliks menee.
<aev> Olisko antaa jotain perusasetuksia joita kannattaa käyttää?
<aev> Sorry, jos joku ei pidä mun (tyhmistä) kysymyksistä. Se, ettei pidä mun kysymyksistä, taas ei ole mun ongelma :)
<Echramath> Emacsin käyttäjät voi nykyään olla vähän harvassa...
<Echramath> Todennäköisti vim kestää aikaa paljon paremmin.
<aev> Damm...
<Echramath> Emacs on käyttöjärjestelmä ja sen on syrjäyttäneet uudemmät käyttöjärjestelmät...
<aev> ite käytän sitä, koska se on jotenkin "simppeli" mulle
<tale> aev: Mitä asetuksia haluat sinne tallentaa?
<aev> Esim. rivivaihto joka 80 merkin välein
<jjo> Echramath: kyllä linux-koodareista varmaan puolet käyttää emacsia
<aev> Pystyykö voikkoo käyttämään oikolukuun emacsissa?
<mjr> "Emacs-tekstieditorin mukana tulee oikolukutoiminnot ispell-mode ja flyspell-mode. Niiden kanssa on mahdollista käyttää Voikkoa Tmispell-voikon avulla. Emacsille on saatavana myös wcheck-mode, joka on yleiskäyttöisempi tila ja tukee paremmin Enchant-oikolukujärjestelmää. Wcheck-mode on ladattavissa GitHubista.
<tale> aev: En tuollaisia ole tavannut tallentaa. Komennan päälle auto-fill-moden kun tarvitsen tuota.
<mjr> - http://voikko.puimula.org/sovellukset.html
<tale> aev: Emacsissa voi tiedostoon tallentaa ne asetukset joita sitä tiedostoa muokatessa haluaa käyttöön. Noita voi tehdä valmiiksi ja sitten kopioida uuteen tiedostoon tarpeen mukaan.
<tale> aev: Minulle on riittänyt etsiä sopiva emacs mode, ja ottaa se käyttöön. Sitten ei tarvitse itse erikseen säädellä asetuksia.
<tale> aev: Kaikenlaista voi toki säätää, mutta se tehdään Emacs LISP:llä, eli on melkoisen vaikeaa.
<aev> Olis tarkotus saada jotain perusjuttuja johonkin asetustiedostoon, "helpottais" joidenkin juttujen kohalla.
<tale> aev: Mikä käyttämässäsi modessa on toisin kuin haluaisit?
<aev> Ei haittaa vaikka joutuu jälleen kerran hakkaa päätä seinään. Sillä tavalla oppii jotain uutta :)
<aev> itseasiassa mulle ei paljoo hajua kuin monta eri modee tohon emacsiin löytyy :)
<jjo> itse asiassa vimin käyttäjänä olen välillä katsellut hieman kateellisena kun kolleegat ajavat gdb:tä emacsista
<jjo> on meinaan aika hitsin kätevän näköistä
<aev> Joku perus tekstinkäsittelyyn soveltuva mode olis hyvä näin alkuu.
<tale> aev: auto-fill-mode päälle.
<tale> aev: Muistiinpanojen kirjoittamiseen emacsin org-mode on hyvä.
<tale> aev: Ohjelmointiin taitaa jokaiseen ohjelmointikieleen löytyä oma mode, joka useimmiten tulee päälle automaattisesti.
<aev> Pystyykö ton rivityksen saamaan jotenki päälle?
<tale> aev: Kuten sanoin, auto-fill-mode päälle.
<puhuri> itselläni on esim. text-mode (ja sen johdannaisissa) auto-fill-mode automaagisesti päällä
<puhuri> oma .emacs on pääosin 90-luvun alusta niin pitää luntata...
<puhuri> (setq text-mode-hook (function (lambda () (auto-fill-mode 1))))
#ubuntu-fi 2014-06-08
<LucaB> Huomenta
<Mikaela> Huomenta
<Mikaela> Minneköhän paketti "myspell-fi" on mennyt 14.04:n repoista? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=myspell-fi
<Taleman> Mikaela: Ehkä se on korvattu voikko -paketilla?
<Mikaela> Ai, poedit vain vaatii välttämättä sitä myspell-fi:tä sen ohjesivun mukaan, jonne se lähettelee minua. Asensin saucystä.
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Ylen_arkistokuvat
<Mirv> Mikaela: myspell-fi/aspell-fi/hunspell-fi jne. ovat kaikki melko turhia suomen oikoluvun kannalta, joten parempi vain jos ihmiset eivät erehdy niitä asentamaan
<Mikaela> Sitten, kun muut ohjelmat vielä ymmärtäisivät voikkoa.
<Mirv> mulla on vim:ssä enchant/voikko-plugin ja pomode
<Mirv> about ~kaikki ymmärtääkin esim enchantin kautta (koko KDE jne), mutta osa tunnetuista ohjelmistoista on puhuttu ympäri sen suhteen että hunspell olisi lopullinen vastaus oikolukuongelmiin, joten sitten mozillalle ja libreofficelle on pitänyt tehdä ne omat laajennukset
 * Mikaela tututstuu noihin Vim-laajennuksiin tai mitä ovatkaan.
<ninnnu_> Mirv: mä asensin aspell-fi:n ja ispell-fi:n siinä toivossa että saisin kattavan suomenkielen sanalistan josta vois grepata kaikki sanat jotka päättyy -luukku
<ninnnu_> mutta ei voittoa :(
<jears> Terve
<jears> Osaisko joku neuvoa ip-osoitteen vaihtamista Lubuntussa
<Echramath> Minkälaisesta jutusta on kyse?
<jears> Haluisin alottaa uudestaan Hattrickissa bannien jälkeen
<Echramath> Mjaa, tarvit siis uuden julkisen IPn
<jears> Joo
<Echramath> Sulla on siis sillä koneella myös julkinen IP suoraan eikä mitään nattihärveliä?
<jears> Joo en oo ainakaan mitään koskaan kikkaillut/muutellut
<Echramath> Eikun aika monella on nykyään jollain kaapeli/adsl-modeemilla se IP, olisko monessa vehkeessä jopa oletus
<jears> Okei
<jears> Mulla tulee puhelinpiuhan kautta yhteys
<mlpug> ei sitä sitten taida voida muuttaa
<Echramath> Periaatteen tasolla jos keksisi uuden macin..
<jears> Joo oon lukenut että tuo macin vaihto voisi auttaa
<jears> Saako siihen ihan mitä tahansa pistää?
<jears> Kokeilin jättämällä sen tyhjäksi mutta ei vaihtunut
<jears> IP ei siis vaihtunut kun tyhjäks jätin
<mlpug> mulla on sellainen kuva, että kun mulla oli elisan adsl niin sain silloin tällöin uuden osoitteen
<mlpug> mutta nyt kun on sonera niin taitaa olla aina sama
<mlpug> sammuta yöksi se purkki niin ehkä ne antaa sun osoitteen yön aikana jollekin muulle ja aamulla saat uuden
<jears> Joo, mä oon lukenut, että joillakin operaattoreilla kun sammuttaa modeemin vaikka yöksi ja aamulla avaa, niin uusi ip olis tullut
<jears> Mutta: oon kokeillut sitäkin, tuloksetta :D
<jears> Ja resetointi on kokeiltu myös tuloksetta
<Echramath> Jos ei ole nattia modeemissa voipi pistää päälle.
<jears> Mikäs tuo natti on?
<Echramath> Se että se jakaa sulle sinne sellainen 192.168.x.x tms. privaattiosoitteilla tehdyn lähiverkon ja ottaa itse sen julkisen IP:n.
<jears> Okei mistä tuon saisi päälle?
<mlpug> adsl purkista sen saa yleensä päälle, mutta ei se sun ongelmaa auta. en keksi muutakuin että vaihdat laajakaistatoimittajan tai odottele että banni raukeaa....
<jears> Joo no nettiliittymää en viitti tommosen takia alkaa vaihtaa :D
<jears> Mut mulla pitäis olla kai sellanen ip jonka pystyy vaihtaa
<mlpug> tai tutustu operaattorisi systeemeihin. diiliin saattaa kuulua useampi ip osoite ja niiden muutaman sisällä pystyt ehkä vaihtamaan.
 * Mikaela antaisi uuden bannin bannien kiertämisen vuoksi eikä niiden kiertämisen auttaminen taida oikein olla tämän kanavan aihe.
<Echramath> Mut noin yleisemmin, onko dhcp-standardissa joku "moro saisinko uuden osoitteen"-viesti?
<ninnnu_> Echramath: ei, mutta siellä on "moro mun nimi on tää, mulla oli joskus tälläne osoite"
<ninnnu_> tai no, ainakin siellä on "moi mä oon tää"
<ninnnu_> mä en oo ihan varma miten toi osoitteiden kierrätys tapahtuu ISPin päässä, eli arkistoiko se sitä IP:n saaneen MACia myös leasen päätyttyä
<ninnnu_> ja sit antaa uudelleen jos sitä ei oo jaettu kellekkään muulle siinä välissä
<jjo> soneralla varattiin ip:tä joskus kolem vuorokautta
<ninnnu_> "A DHCP client may also request its last-known IP address." --wikipedia
<mlpug> voi se vapauttamistakin pyytää, mutta sitten kun pyydät uuden osoitteen niin mikä sieltä tulee? Käytännössä usein se sama kuin minkä juuri vapautit
<ninnnu_> jep
<ninnnu_> tarttee vapauttaa, pyöräyttää uus mac ja ottaa uudelleen
<mlpug> mutta jears onkohan sulla kone edes julkisella ip osoitteella. Jos sun ip osoite alkaa 192.  niin koko asialla ei ole lubuntun ja linuxin kanssa mitään tekemistä vaan se on sun adsl boxin ja operaattorin asiaa
<ninnnu_> Jos on tarpeeksi vihjeellinen ADSL-purkki niin se osaa jutella WANiin myös custom-macin..
<ninnnu_> törmäsin kerran yhteen sellaseen, ja oli vieläpä stockkifirmis
<jears> Mun ip alkaa 82.
<jears> Eiku 87.
<ninnnu_> mistä sä sen katoit?
<mlpug> siis koneen ip = sun julkinen ip?
<ninnnu_> "Kirjotin googleen what's my ip" on väärä vastaus
<mlpug> kirjota ifconfig terminaaliin
<jears> indet addr: 192. alkaa
<jears> inet addr*
<ninnnu_> sit sulla on nat
<mlpug> nonni. sitten tää on sun adsl boxin konffaus asia ja operaattoriasia
<ninnnu_> tai sit menee kauppaan ja ostaa uuden
<mlpug> tai sitten operaattori ei välitä meidän lähettämistä mac osoitteistakaan mitään vaan tunnistaa meidät sillä fyysisten piuhojen ketjulla jolla liitytään
<mlpug> jossa tapauksessa ei purkin vaihtaminenkaan muuta mitään
<mlpug> mutta se voi auttaa että sammutat sen ja vietät netittömän viikon
<mlpug> ainakin joskus 15 vuotta sitten operaattorit itkivät, että tarvitaan IPv6 koska IPv4 osoitteet on rajallinen luonnonvara ja niistä on kauhea puute. Jos niistä on puute niin kyllä ne sen sinun osoitteen muutamassa päivässä antaa jollekin muulle
<ninnnu_> mlpug: jos operaattorit oikeesti haluis v6:n niin meillä olis jo sellane..
<mlpug> niin. ei minulla ainakaan ole puutetta osoitteista kun natitan niitä tänne omaan verkkooni riittävän määrän ja niin tekevät muutkin ja homma tuntuu toimivan
<Echramath> Yksi juttu on tietty se että Suomessa kaikki taisi olla jo netissä ennen kuin osoitteet loppui.
<ninnnu_> Paitsi että sitten tuli iPhone
<puhuri> ip-bannit vaan tulee mielenkiintoisiksi kun cg-natit yleistyy eli siellä voi olla koko kylä muutaman osoitteen takana
<ninnnu_> Saunalahden asiakkaille tuli hyvin konkreettisesti selväksi että mitä v4-osotteiden loppuminen tarkoittaa :P Nykyään niillä on opt-out NAT
<ninnnu_> tästä on ny joku pari vuotta
<ninnnu_> muistan ku paikallinen säätäjäkerho oli saunomassa ja Saunalahden mobiilinetti muodostu kauheen huonosti. Diagnosoivat sen sitten niin että "konteksti tulee, mutta osoitetta ei tipu. Niillä on osoitteet loppu"
<ninnnu_> muutama kuukausi myöhemmin Saunalahti kertoo että nattihoms
<jears> Noh täytys odotella taas 21.7. asti
<jears> Sillo loppuu bannit
<jears> Mut ei millää malttais ku tona aikana joukkuekkin kehittyis kumminki jonki verran jo
<ninnnu_> kannatti varmaan hölmöillä
<jears> Ei
<Taleman> jears: Mitä piti tehdä että sai bannit?
<jears> Kaksi joukkuetta
<jears> Ja niillä pelaajakauppojen teko ylihintaan
#ubuntu-fi 2015-06-01
<Tekno_> miu
<Tekno_> hei
<Tekno_> nyt se tulostin ei taas toimi
<Tekno_> vaikka viimeks toimi
<elias_a> Se perustuu binäärikoodiin. Siksi se ei välillä toimi.
<elias_a> :P
<Tekno_> testisivu tulee, mut kaikki muu= tyhjä sivu.
<Tekno_> ja sit toiseksee miks docx aukee jossai pakettienpurkuohjelmas
<Tekno_> miten mä sen muutan
<elias_a> Tekno_: Onko Libreoffice asennettuna?
<Tekno_> ei o
<Tekno_> kokeilin kaikkia neljää ajurivaihtoehtoo
<Tekno_> kaikil sama
<Tekno_> valkost tulee
<puhuri> Itselläni meni eilen printterielämä mysteeriksi (vaikka dokumentaatiosta poiketen printteri syö postscriptiä 9100-portissa eikä tarvitse binaaria, joka ei toimi 64-bittisenä).
<puhuri> Kaksi konetta, molemmat päivitetty 12.04->14.04 ja toinen tulostaa kaksipuoleisena ja toinen ei. Dialogit täsmälleen idettiset.
<Tekno_> mitä mun kannattas tehä
<elias_a> Tekno_: No miten kuvittelet saavasi sen docx:n auki jos sulla ei ole softaa tarkoitukseen?
<elias_a> Tekno_: Mistä sovelluksesta tulostat?
<Tekno_> asiakirjakatselimesta
<elias_a> Tekno_: Mikäs tulostin se on?
<Tekno_> epson al-m200dn
<elias_a> Pitäis toimia: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-M200_Series
<Tekno_> mutta ei toimi
<Tekno_> latasin just epsonin sivuilta ajurin
<Tekno_> mitenkähän se kannattas asentaa
<Tekno_> .deb
<elias_a> Ei kannata.
<Tekno_> aha ok
<elias_a> Vedä distron mukana tulleita vain.
<Tekno_> no mitäs mä teen ny
<elias_a> Ootko bootannut?
<Tekno_> oon
<elias_a> Poista se tulostin ja asenna uudestaan.
<Tekno_> ai tuolta tulostin jutust
<elias_a> Tulostintenhallinasta, juu.
<Tekno_> mitäs sitten
<Tekno_> valitsin nyt ekan ajurin
<Tekno_> se tulostaa jonku errorin ny
<Tekno_> ERROR: undefinedresource
<Tekno_> OFFENDING COMMAND: findresource
<Tekno_> STACK: false , CustomProcs,
<Tekno_> tulee paperille tommone
<Tekno_> ideoita?
<Tekno_> noh öööööö
<Tekno_> libreoffice tulostaa
<Tekno_> vika on siis ohjelmassa
<elias_a> Tai siinä asiakirjassa, jota yrität tulostaa. Mikä se on?
<Tekno_> pdf kuva
<elias_a> Koitapas jotain muuta pdf:ää.
<Tekno_> onks ubuntun repois adoben lukijaa
<elias_a> Partner-repossa taitaa olla Adoben lukija.
<Tekno_> joo vika oli tiedostos
<Tekno_> toine pdf toimii ok
<elias_a> Tekno_: Siinä tiedostossa on todennäköisesti printable-lippu asennossa off.
<elias_a> Tekno_: Voisiko olla mahdollista, että sitä ei jostain syystä ole tarkoitettu tulostettavaksi?
<elias_a> Tekno_: Jos se ei ole mikään kauhean salainen juttu, voin kyllä koittaa sen tulostamista.
<Tekno_> no tuskin
<Tekno_> no jos viittit
<Tekno_> miten mä saan sen sulle
<Tekno_> elias_a:
<Tekno_> seki ois jepa jos sais muutettua sen toisee muotoo tms
<Tekno_> mut en tiä mite saan screenshotin tms
<rhkfin> Ai tommonen printable-lippukin on olemassa. Hö, joka päivä jotain uutta.
<Tekno_> olipa homma
<Tekno_> mut sain paperille
<Tekno_> vähä kökköö tää ku print screen tekee tiedoston suoraa
<Tekno_> eikä pistä leikepöydälle
<elias_a> Tekno_: Hyvä kun sait tulostettua.
<pesasa> Tekno_: Voi tietty kokeilla ctrl+PrintScreeniä, josko sillä menisi leikepöydälle. Ainakin joskus on mennyt.
<elias_a> Tekno_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/246099/how-to-modify-default-printscreen-behaviour
<pesasa> rhkfin: Avoimet pdf-readerit ei aina välttämättä tue tota printable-lippua. Okular tukee ja siellä on muistaakseni asetuksissa rastiruutu, jolla saa valita, kunnioitetaanko sitä vai ei. :-)
<pesasa> "Obey DRM limitations"
<elias_a> Ai se on noin?
<rhkfin> :)
<elias_a> Mitäs multa puuttuu kun vlc ei näytä enää uudelleenasennuksen jälkeen osaavan toistaa videota nopeutetusti/hidastetusti?
<elias_a> Jahas. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2276869
<elias_a> Sitä on taas rikottu asioita oikein urakalla!
<elias_a> Tekno_: Tulostui mulla ongelmitta.
<Tekno_> outo juttu
<elias_a> Tekno_: Eikös se nyt ole aika tavallinen juttu, että pdf-tiedosto tulostuu? :O
<Tekno_> :P
#ubuntu-fi 2015-06-02
<Roland__> Hyvää päivää!
<StockAntenna> tere
<Roland__> What are finnish Ubuntu people working on these days?
<Mirv> Roland__: you mean in LoCo sense?
<Roland__> I mean generally :P
<Mirv> well, very generally the hundreds of thousands of Finnish Ubuntu users do all kinds of stuff in their lives ;)
<Roland__> :) . How are you pushing the ubuntu platform forward?
<Mirv> but like ubuntu community activity is relatively low, mostly basically discussions at the forums and a couple of guys who do other things
<Mirv> the big push was getting 14.04 LTS DVD:s in hundreds of libraries
<Roland__> really? in finland?
<Mirv> yes. those are also loaned quite a lot. we included a letter to the libraries explaining Ubuntu etc...
<Mirv> this is a very partial list http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Lainaa_Ubuntu
<Roland__> That's still quite awesome work (Y)
<Mirv> it was done also before with 12.04 LTS and earlier, but this was more organized and bigger effort. most of it was done by one guy, big thumbs up to artnay (he's only on #ubuntu-fi-tiimit channel)
<StockAntenna> hundreds of thousands?
<Roland__> I'm working on a project, idea is to create a next generation social networking platform :)
<puhuri> of 34 DVDs in Helsinki region libraries, 10 is available (17 on loan, few lost, some in transport)
<Roland__> Is it possible to create some for Estonian region? :P
<Tm_T> Roland__: we got some from Canonical and we bought more
<Mirv> StockAntenna: ~250k is a rough estimate based on amount of finnish language pack users from popcon stats compared to a conservative estimate of global ubuntu users.
<StockAntenna> aik pal
<Mirv> and of course not all people in finland use finnish langpacks, and some use them outside, so that's very rough.
<StockAntenna> luulin että olis vaan muutama kymmenen tuhatta
<StockAntenna> mullon kakstoistanollaneljä en-versiona yhdessä koneessa
<Tm_T> StockAntenna: moni käyttää englanniksi (minäkin) mutta asentaa silti suomenkielenpaketit
<Tm_T> tekee hyvää
<Mirv> Tm_T: se Unity8:n windowed mode on muuten gsettings set com.canonical.Unity8 usage-mode Windowed
<torde> moi, onko kellään hyviä ideoita, miks mun näyttö lakkas antamasta validia edidiä ihan yllättäen?
<Scarf_Ace> onko olemassa videosoitinta, joka hakisi tekstitykset automaattisesti?
<elias_a> Toivottavasti ei.
<Sickki> xbmc?
<elias_a> Mikähän järki tuollaisessakin olisi? Hakea jotain ala-arvoisia tekstityksiä jostain warepaikasta?
<mjr> popcorn time kai tekee
<elias_a> Jösses. Tunnen itseni wanhaksi ja kiukkuiseksi.
<elias_a> :P
<ninnnu> elias_a: Netflix käytti myös ainakin alussa (luvatta) suomalaisia harrastajatekstityksiä..
<elias_a> ninnnu: Jep.
<elias_a> Lähinnä oudoksuttaa se, että miten se automaattinen valinta tehtäisiin.
<ninnnu> leffan nimi tiedostonimestä, top rated
<ninnnu> ei pitäs mennä kauheesti pieleen
<elias_a> "Tossa on vissiin tän leffan tekstityt. Näytetään se." Noinko?
<ninnnu> tai sit automatiikalla meinataan että valitaan listasta "tää" ja soitin hakee automaagilla ja näyttää
<elias_a> Joo mutta millä perusteilla?
<ninnnu> miten niin millä perusteilla?
<elias_a> Jos mä nyt esim. haluan jonkun tietyn tekstityksen siihen.
<ninnnu> niin sitten sä valitset valikosta että "tää"
<ninnnu> mä en ny ymmärrä
<elias_a> No missä se automatiikka sitten on?
<elias_a> Sitähän kai kysyttiin.
<ninnnu> siinä että sun ei tarvi kahlata selaimen kanssa ja ladata ja tallentaa oikeaan paikkaan
<elias_a> Aa - ok. Ei oikein täytä mun intuitiota automaatiosta. :)
<ninnnu> no kyl toi automatisoi jo kaikki pahimmat osuudet pois
<ninnnu> mut ei olis ihan hirveen vaikeeta viedä sitä automaattia loppuun asti
<ninnnu> ja jos se veikkaa väärin niin käyttäjä veikkaa itse paremman
<elias_a> Jos tollanen on, olisi tärkeää että tekstityksistä löytyisi tieto siitä onko ne tehty jollain puheentunnistuksella.
<ninnnu> harvoin on
<elias_a> Ne on ihan kauheita.
<ninnnu> tai ainakaan ne tekstit mitä mä oon nähny
<elias_a> Englanninkielise on.
<elias_a> +t
<elias_a> Aika usein niissä on virheitä, jotka ei selity kuin puheentunnistuksella.
<ninnnu> (BBC tekee kuurotekstitykset silleen että sopivasti puhuva ihminen juttelee puheentunnistimelle repliikit ja tapahtumat)
#ubuntu-fi 2015-06-03
<StockAntenna> kyllähän vapaassa käyttiksessä pitäs olla mahdollisuus vapaisiin tekstityksiin suoraan:)
<elias_a> Vapaata materiaalia katsoessa? Juu.
<pesasa> elias_a: Kyllä televisiosta tulee välillä niin ala-arvoista tekstitystä, että harrastelijoiden tekstitykset ei pahemmin kalpene. Yleltä kai tuleen yleensä laatua.
<pesasa> Ja DVD:iden tekstitykset ei ole paljoa parempia.
<elias_a> pesasa: No mun pointti on se, että niiden laatu ei myöskään nouse jos niistä ei makseta juuri mitään.
<elias_a> Olen seurannut sivusta AV-kääntäjien toimintaa ja kyllä se on kapea leipä.
<pesasa> Juu, samaa mieltä toki. Vaimo opiskellut ranskaa ja sitä kautta vähän kanssa kuullut noita juttuja.
<anacron> elias_a: oon kans kuullu vähän kääntäjiltä juttua et ei mee hyvin
<anacron> tullu kans suomen kohdalla sellasii firmoja jotka tekee niin halvalla ne hommat et dominoi markkinoita ja sit ne pitää listoil kääntäjiä eikä tarjoo kokoaikaisesti hommia yms
<elias_a> anacron: Joo. Siellä on menossa samanlainen vedätysmurros kuin freelance-toimittajien ja -kuvaajien kohdalla 10 vuotta sitten.
<rhkfin> Firmat haluavat laittaa kääntäjät yksityisyrittäjiksi, palkkalistoille hyvin vaikea päästä. Yksityisyrittäjän pitäisi sitten investoida kalliit (?) softat hommaan eikä töistä mitään takuuta.
<elias_a> Ihan sama vedätys kuin toimittajien ja kuvaajien kohdalla.
<elias_a> Pyritään luomaan tilanne, jossa maksimoidaan kilpailu.
<elias_a> Kilpailua eri medioiden välillä vain ei ole siinä mielessä että skuuppia myyvä voisi kilpailuttaa ostajat.
<pesasa> Lisänä tossa sopassa on halvan ja kokemattoman opiskelijatyövoiman käyttö. Opiskelijat tekevät mielellään hiukan oman alansa töitä, jotta saavat taskurahaa, mutta syövät samalla oman alansa ammattilaisten (eli muutaman vuoden päästä omaa) hintatasoaan.
<anacron> toisaalta jos et opiskelijana ole kartuttanut yhtään alan työkokemusta ei sulla ole mahdollisuuksia kilpailla niitä vastaan jotka ovat sitä kartuttaneet
<pesasa> Niinpä.
<pesasa> Sitä vähän ihmettelin, että mitä nuo kalliit softat oikein tekevät.
<pesasa> Itsellä kun on kokemusta vaan Subtitle Editorin kokeilemisesta: http://viikonvalo.fi/Subtitle_Editor
<pesasa> (Jotta palataan vähän kanavan aiheeseen päin.)
<anacron> no siis liittyen friikkutoimittajiin
<anacron> adobe ja autodesk on aikalailla ne mitä käytetään ja joutuu käyttämään
<anacron> open puolella ei oikee oo muuta hyödyllistä kuin blender
<pesasa> Nii just, mutta kun en tuosta työstä varsinaisesti mitään tiedä, niin mietin vaan, että mitä ominaisuuksia tuollaisissa softissa on.
<pesasa> anacron: Miten blender tuohon liittyy? Vai meinaatko, ettei ylipäätään ole muuta hyödyllistä?
<teprrr> noi tarjoaa opiskelijalisenssejä tietääkseni? tosin niillä ei välttämättä saa tehdä kaupallisia hommia.
<pesasa> anacron: Jaa niin toimittajiin liittyen.
<pesasa> Olin itse vielä tekstityksissä.
<anacron> joo nimenomaan niihin liittyen, tai ylipäänsä materiaalintuotantoon
<anacron> teprrr: joo tarjoaa mut niillä ei sais tehdä luvallisesti niitä hommia, ei sitä kuitenkaan mistään nää eikä voi estää, toisekseen yleensä sillä firmalla jolle teet niitä hommia on ne lisenssit kunnossa
<anacron> eli jos tekisit suoraan itse töitä asiakkaalle niin se olis toinen juttu
<anacron> nykyään tosin adobelta saa subscription pohjalta toimivaa lisenssiä joka on tosi kohtuuhintanen verrattuna siihen vanhaan maksutapaan jolloin jengillä on oikeasti varaakin ostaa ne lisenssit
<anacron> tyyliin 50€/kk saa kaikki softat mitä on
<teprrr> ah, okei
<anacron> html/koodauspuolella taas ei keskimäärin tarvi itse mitään ihmeempiä lisenssejä, mutta en kyllä kovin montaa freelancer koodaajaa tunne, tai ainakaan sellaisia jotka varsinaisesti haluaisivat jatkaa freelancereina sitä hommaa
#ubuntu-fi 2015-06-06
<kirvesAxe> Hmm, mielenkiintoinen pulma. Sambajaettu levy ei näy easytagin kansiovalikossa /median alla vaikka se on sinne mountattu ja ihan kiltisti about kaikilla muilla softilla näkyy.
<kirvesAxe> Sen sijaan sisältö löytyy ~/.gvfs/ alta, mutta joidenkin juttujen tekeminen siellä ei onnistu
<kirvesAxe> (yritän poistaa ID3v1 -tageja tiedostoista kun jotkut soitinsoftat rasittavasti priorisoi ne vaikka v2-tagitkin olis tarjolla, ihanasti englanninkielinen softa vastaa suomenkielisellä virheilmolla "Funktion toteutus puuttuu", ongelmaa ei sen sijaan ilmene samaa tehdessä kun tiedoston sijaintina on koneen oma kovo)
<Hagis98> Miksi en saa asenneuua Xubuntuun uuttaa käyttäjää?
<motalb> Hagis98: miten olet yrittänyt luoda uutta käyttäjää?
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Ajoneuvojen_avoin_data_4.1
<kirvesAxe> Jaaha, ratkesihan se
<Hagis98> saan käyttäjän ja salasanan luotua, mutta kun kirjaudun uudella käyttäjällä kysyy se aina uudelleen ja uudelleen salasanaa.
<pesasa> Hagis98: Minkälainen näppäimistö?
<pesasa> Hagis98: Onko Logitechin langaton ja salasanassa erikoismerkkejä? Kunhan arvailen.
<Hagis98> käyttis on Xubuntu ja se on asennettu Asus eee pc x101ch kannettavaan.
<motalb> Hagis98: oletko kokeillut vaihtaa uuden käyttäjän salasanaa käytössä olevan tilisi kautta? Onnistuuko
<motalb> Hagis98: oletko kokeillut vaihtaa uuden käyttäjän salasanaa käytössä olevan tilisi kautta? Onnistuuko?
<Hagis98> onnistuu
<motalb> Hagis98: toimiiko kirjautuminen edelleenkään?
<Hagis98> ei toimi kirjautuminen
<motalb> Oletko käynnistänyt konetta uudelleen, vai kirjautunut ulos ja vaihtanut käyttäjää?
<Hagis98> molempia olen kokeillut
<motalb> on kyllä outoa
<motalb> minulla on useampi xubuntu usealla käyttäjällä
<Hagis98> kokeilen vielä sitä uudelleen käynnistystä
<Hagis98> johtunee tästä laitteesta.. ihan mopo. Asus miniläppäri
<motalb> ei mopuden tuohon pitäisi vaikuttaa
<Hagis98> joku testi siinä ruudulla vilahtaa. ei ehdi lukea.
<motalb> käynnistyksen yhteydessä?
<Hagis98> siis kun vaihtaa käyttäjää
#ubuntu-fi 2015-06-07
<puhuri> olisikohan linux-image-generic-lts-vivid asentaminen nyt se mikä korjasi että wifi ei kuole suspendissa
<tale> puhuri: Pitänee kokeilla.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-06-06
<pesasa> Mirv: Oliko nykyään jokin järkevä tapa yhdistää Firefox ja Voikko? Kun Firefox valittaa sekä mozvoikosta että finnish spellchecker -laajennuksesta, että eivät ole allekirjoitettu (kelvollisesti?).
<Akuli> Milloin olet viimeksi päivittänyt firefoxia?
<ansa> elias_a_, onko sulla kokemuksia noista sshd-hybridilevyistä? Kiinnostaisi että miten hyvin ne pysyy kirjoitustoiminnan aikana pois päältä, jos kirjoitukset pysyy rajatulla alueella
<pesasa> Akuli: Äsken.
<Tehdastehdas> Sivuhuomautus: minulla ei toimi suomen kielen tarkistus Firefoxissa Gmailissa. Joka kerta kun merkitsen viestin kieleksi suomi, Firefox 46.0.1 asentaa kielentarkistus-lisäosan, mutta se ei koskaan toimi.
<Tehdastehdas> Tarkistin, korjaus: Suomi-kielipaketti on asennettuna nyt. Kielivalikoimassa ei ole suomea, ja kun valitsee "Kielet / Hae sanastoja", tarjoaa asennettavaksi suomi-kielipaketin, minkä asentamisella ei ole mitään vaikutusta.
<Laodikea> https://blog.ubuntu-fi.org/2016/suomen-kielen-oikoluvun-palauttaminen-toimintaan-firefox-selaimessa/ Tällä ohjeella muistaakseni sain toimimaan
<pesasa> Hmm... Noilla ohjeilla luulin voikon asentaneenikin. Eikä Mozilla addon-sivulta tuntunut voikolla löytyvän mitään. Varmaan Ubuntun omista paketeista asennettuna ollut mozvoikko/xul-ext-mozvoikko taisivat jotenkin estää sen. Kun poistin nuo paketit, niin jo löytyi ja asentui.
<elias_a_> ansa: Mulla ei ole perskohtaista kokemusta. Ajelen pientä SSD-levyä läppärissä ja isommat datamäärät on kotiverkon päässä.
<Mirv> pesasa: Suomen kielen oikoluku -laajennus
<Mirv> koska a.m.o:sta asennetut laajennukset eivät tartte yhtä vahvaa allekirjoitusta kuin distron jakelemat (ikävä kyllä... kiitos mozillan)
<Mirv> tai mulla on jokin "Suomen kielen oikoluku 2.0.1-signed"
<pesasa> Mirv: Joo, löysin tuon. Se "etsi lisäosaa"-hakukenttä vaan ei tuntunut löytävän hakusanalla "voikko".
<pesasa> Nähtävästi lisäosaa ei löydy, jos hakuun tulee (get-parametriksi) platform=linux, mutta löytyy, kun tuon jättää pois.
<pesasa> Jos platformina on "windows", "mac" tai jopa "all", niin haku löytää sen, mutta ei, jos platform on "linux".
<pesasa> Aaa... Tuo näköjään tunnistaa jo asennetut lisäosat ja jättää ne pois hakutuloksista. Eli, kun selain oli Linuxissa ja "Suomen kielen oikoluku" oli asennettuna, niin sitä ei näytetty Linux-platformin hakutuloksissa.
<pesasa> Ja koska mulla oli alkujaan vastaava lisäosa asennettuna Ubuntun paketeista, ei sitä lisäosaa näkynyt myöskään a.m.o:n hakutuloksissa. Mutta, kun mozvoikon poisti, apt-get:llä, niin lisäosa tuli näkyviin asennettavissa olevana.
<Hejkki> päätin silti ostaa hdd:n enkä sdd:tä kun en heti löytänyt halpaa ssd:tä enkä sekoitustakaan mistään
<Hejkki> teranen hdd läppäriin
<Hejkki> ois mulle joku 500 giganen ssd riittäny mut hinta huima
<Hejkki> ja sekoilen lyhenteissäki, no enivei, asia varmaan tuli selväksi =D
<Hejkki> toisaalta, kyllähän tämä tietokoneen käyttö usb-tikultakin käy. kun on parin gigan tikku ja asetukset säilyy
<Laodikea> Aivan, eli vanha kiintolevy siis on rikki
<Hejkki> jepa
<Hejkki> windows buuttas vielä hyvin, kun en ole sitä käyttänyt ikuisuuksiin, mutta linux ei koska se on sillä alueella se virhe levyssä
<Hejkki> mutta mielumminha mä käytän usbitikulta ubuntua ku levyltä winkkaria
<Laodikea> Niinpä
<Hejkki> harmittaa kyl ku ei vieläkää ollu ihan 100 varma että otanko hdd vai vähä nykyaikaisempaa tekniikkaa
<Hejkki> voihan ton takuuaikana vielä lyyä myyntiin ja vaihtaa ssd:hen jos äkkirikastuu
<Hejkki> (epätodennäköistä)
<StockAntenna> minä ostan koneiden sisälle vain nykyaikaa
<Hejkki> joo, joillaki on rahnaa laittaa koneisiin, joillaki on rahnaa laittaa sitä muualle
<Hejkki> ~3000 euron matkabudjetista on 360e aika paljo :D
<sivir> https://www.systemastore.fi/product_info.php?products_id=156100
<sivir> 120e 480gb eipä tuo kallis ole
<StockAntenna> tuo on vielä hyvännäköinen:)
#ubuntu-fi 2016-06-07
<Hejkki> tietääks kukaa täälä
<Laodikea> En minä ainakaan
<Hejkki> niin arvelinkin
<Laodikea> Hyvä, että on tullut annettua todellisuutta vastaava kuva itsestä
<Hejkki> :D
<Hejkki> tarvis saada MTV katsomo näkyyn tabletin avulla esim vlc:n ruudulla tai jotenki
<Hejkki> streamattua
<Hejkki> eli android tabletissa pyörisi katsomo
<Hejkki> tai joku joka tukee chromecastia
<ninnnu> Tota
<ninnnu> Mites olis se virallinen Katsomo-softa jonka saa Play Storesta?
<ninnnu> Siinä olis Chromecast-tuki kans
<Hejkki> öö, siis sillä nimenomaan yritän sitä toistaa
<Hejkki> mutta en televisioon vaan linuxiin haluan kuvan
<Hejkki> siis verkon yli streamata kuva jonneki softaan, ei chromecast-laitteella
<Hejkki> s/laitteella/laitteelle
<ansa> kuulostaa kyllä jokseenkin mahdottomalta
<ninnnu> Linuxilla voi kattoa Katsomoa Chromella
<sivir> eikö siellä oo play store täynnä jos minkälaista caster ohjelmaa
<Hejkki> ai linuxillako voi nykyjään kattella? On no siten =D
<Hejkki> s/On/Ok
<sivir> yks purkkaratkaisu olis vnc server puhelimeen ja linuxilla avaa vnc yhteyden
<sivir> https://www.linux.fi/wiki/MTV_Katsomo
<Tegu> firefoxilla toimi myös kun yhen kerran kokeilin, kunhan vaan feikkkas user agentin chromeksi
<Hejkki> sivir: no tohon on parempiaki, kuten TeamViewer
<ninnnu> TeamViewer on ollu viime päivinä tosi voittaav, ei..ku..
<Laodikea> https://www.reddit.com/r/teamviewer/comments/4m6omd/teamviewer_breach_masterthread_please_post_your/
<sivir> oon aina välttänyt teamvieweriä viimeiseen asti, ainoastaan jos jotakuta pitää verkon yli jeesiä niin silloin käyttänyt
<sivir> hmm
<sivir> milloin toi tapahtu?
<Laodikea> mikä?
<sivir> teamviewer hack
<ninnnu> viikko tai pari sitten tuli uutisiin
<Laodikea> http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/06/teamviewer-users-are-being-hacked-in-bulk-and-we-still-dont-know-how/
<sivir> koska ihan muutama päivä sitten eukon kanssa otin teamviewer yhteyden
<Laodikea> ihan just
<sivir> niin selain alkoi yhdistään muualle
<sivir> joku tightsearch.com aukes kun avas uuden välilehden
<sivir> ja koneeseen tuli muuta paskaa törkeästi, nyt epäilee että sen puhelinki olis täynnä paskaa sen jälkeen kun oli koneessa käyttänyt kiinni
<sivir> hmm eli teamviewer account täytyy olla, eipä sitä löydy ainakaan itseltäni ellei emännällä ole
<sivir> noh, juuri tuon takia vältän teamvieweriä, kun kaikki palaset ei ole omassa hallinnassa
<Mikaela> pitäisi olla IPv6 palasten parempaa hallintaa varten ilman kauheaa reitittimen säätelyä
#ubuntu-fi 2016-06-08
<hotspot> terve! sattuuko olemaan ketään hotspotin säätäjää paikalla? tarttis saada kanavaa vaihdettua
#ubuntu-fi 2016-06-09
<Tehdastehdas> Asensin Firefoxiin suomen kielen tarkistuksen, ja nyt en pysty valitsemaan englantia, vaikka se on valikossa "klikkaa oikealla/kielet/"
<Hejkki> loistavaa
<elias_a> Sanokaas jokin pieni, kätevä, USB-tikulle menevä distro, jolla hoituisi kätevästi unohtuneen Ubuntu-purkin salasanan vaihtaminen?
<elias_a> Osaan luonnollisesti toimenpiteen. Mietityttää vain onko pakko pitää gigaisa imagea tikulla sitä varten.
<pesasa> SystemRescueCD?
<ninnnu> eiks perus-Ubuntussa onnistu ihan vain grubista rescue mode
<pesasa> elias_a: Kokoa 461 MB, eli ei turhan iso.
<ninnnu> joka tarjoaa suoraan shellin ku rootille ei ole kalaa
<ninnnu> toinen hyvä opettelun arvoinen jekku on kans init=/bin/sh
<pesasa> Nuokin totta.
<elias_a> Olipas taas hyviä vinkkejä. :)
<elias_a> Kiitos!
<elias_a> Onkos Ubuntun repoissa jotain häikkää tällä hetkellä?
<elias_a> Pukkaa päivityksessä virheilmoa.
<Akuli> katsotaanpa
 * Akuli kirjoittaa päätteeseen 'päivitä'
<Akuli> ainakin mun päivitys näyttää toimivan ihan hyvin, mutta tämä onkin 14.04 niin sen kuuluukin toimia :)
<elias_a> 14.04 -> 15.10 -päivitys heittää virheilmoa siitä, että joitain paketteja ei pystytä todentamaan. Koitanpa uudestaan vielä.
<Akuli> mitä ihmettä varten päivität 15.10:een?
<Akuli> se ei ole edes lts
<elias_a> Jotta saa päivitettyä sen kautta 16.04:aan.
<Akuli> ööh'
<elias_a> dist-upgrade ei mene suoraan LTS:stä LTS:ään.
<Wapsi> 14.04:n voi päivittää suoraan 16:04:een
<Wapsi> ku molemmat on lts
<elias_a> Miten?
<Akuli> avaa sellainen tiedosto kun /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Akuli> tunge sinne loppuun että Prompt=lts
<Akuli> sitten ajat sudo do-release-upgrade
<Akuli> lisää tietoa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades
<elias_a> No toihan on ihan sama asia kuin täpän valitseminen päivitykset GUI-härpäkkeestä.
<elias_a> Mulla oli päällä LTS-versioista ilmoitus eikä tämä herjannut mitään.
<elias_a> No - samapa tuo - menee se näinkin.
<Akuli> :)
<Akuli> monta oikeaa tapaa
<elias_a> Ei jaksa enää ihmetellä näitä ubuntun hallintatyökalujen kummallisuuksia.
<elias_a> Vieläkös se käynnistyslevyn kirjoitus on rikki 16.04:ssa?
<Akuli> do-release-upgrade on ubuntun ona skripti
<Akuli> aa se
<Akuli> mulla asennuksessa ytimen asennus ei onnistunut millään :D
<Akuli> mutta se olikin puhdas asennus eikä päivitys niin ei mikään ihme.
<elias_a> Montakos versiota se onkaan ollut niin rikki?
<Akuli> se oli pari päivää sen jälkeen kun eka 16.04 oli julkastu
<Akuli> että en tiedä mikä on tilanne nyt
<elias_a> En tarkoita asennusta vaan sitä, että se ubuntun oma Luo käynnistyslevy-sovellus ei osannut kirjoittaa iso-kuvaa tikulle.
<Akuli> sillä en ole jaksanut edes yrittää
<Akuli> sudo dd if=/polku/jonnekkin/levykuvaan.iso of=/dev/muistitikku
<Akuli> helppoa, ja toimii aina :)
<tale> Eikös Ubuntu päivitystoiminto ala vasta elokuussa tarjoamaan päivitystä 14.04 -> 16.04?
<Laodikea> joo, näin oon lukenut virallisista lähteistä
<ninnnu> joo
<Akuli> Noniin, toihan muuttaa tilannetta vähän :)
<ninnnu> tietty jos haluaa niin do-release-upgrade:lle voi syöttää development-täpän jolloin se päivittää nyt jo
<ninnnu> monet sitä suosittelikin ekoina päivinä että "hei nyt voi päivittää näin päivitätte" kertomatta mitä se "-d" tarkoittaa
<elias_a> No niin. Vituiksi meni se päivitys.
<elias_a> Hävisi kuva näytöstä.
<Akuli> höh.
<Akuli> toimiiko Ctrl+Alt+F1
<elias_a> Ei toimi virtuaalikonsolit jos sitä meinaat.
<Akuli> no voi
<elias_a> Ihan tavallista ubuntun kanssa.
<elias_a> Onneksi on 16.04 tikulla niin voi asentaa sen siltä.
<elias_a> Ja tieysti erillinen /home ja tietysti varmuuskopiot kunnossa. :P
<elias_a> Muistin juuri että jollain muullakin oli ollut ongelmia thinkpad x200-sarjalaisten kanssa.
<elias_a> Asiasta viidenteen - mistä se tarkoittaa kun apt-get ilmoittaa, että paketteja on jätetty odottamaan?
<elias_a> Odottamaan mitä? :O
<Tomin> hold, niiden päivittäminen on estetty
<Akuli> sudo apt-mark unhold paketti
<Akuli> tai sitten odottamaan dist-upgradea
<Tomin> hmm, enpä ole katsonut mitä tuo sanoo, jos käyttää upgradea dist-upgraden sijasta, kun yleensä laitan suoraan dist-upgrade (harvemmin on mitään syytä käyttää upgradea)
<elias_a> Ei ollut holdissa.
<Tomin> eka ajatus vaan oli toi hold, mutta itse asiassa taitaakin olla muusta kyse
<elias_a> Pitänee ajella dist-upgrade
<elias_a> Taitaa olla kerrankin fiksusti tehty riippuvuuksien hallinta.
<elias_a> Jep.
<elias_a> Mulla on tässä päivitettävänä vuoden poissa verkosta ollut videovalvontapurkki.
<elias_a> Näköjään Zoneminderin paktoija osaa hommansa.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-06-11
<puhuri> asus ux305u lakkasi buuttaamasta sisäiseltä levyltä, toimi kyllä aikaisemmin
<puhuri> menee suoraab biosiin (ubuntu 16.04)
<jjo> Käyttis ei kyl ole tehnyt vielä mitään siinä vaiheessa kun biosiin päästään
<jjo> Eihän näppiksestä ole mikään näppäin jumissa :)
<puhuri> ei, buuttaa tikulta kunnolla kyllä
<jjo> näkyykö levy biosissa ja boottaako kone sit sieltä poistuessa
<puhuri> to siis käyttäytyy ikään kuin ei olisi levyä miltä buutata
<puhuri> näkyy biosissa, mutta kun ottaa biosissa save&exit (tai exit) niin palaa talkaisin
<puhuri> ja levy on ihan ehjä (ssd m.2)
<puhuri> kokeilin grub-repairin käyttöä mutta ei muuttanut tilannetta.
<puhuri> ja puhdas 16.04 asennus
<jjo> ja se ei anna mitään virheilmoitusta?
<jjo> mulla ei kyllä ole ihan tuoreesta raudasta kamalasti kokemustakaan, mutta mulla ei ole yksikään kone palannut biosiin sen jälkeen kun se on lähtenyt etsimään bootloaderia
<puhuri> tein sitten chrootisssa update-grub:n ja ainut virhe tuli että ei osannut tikulle laittaa loaderia
<puhuri> uusi rauta tässä itsellekin aiheuttaa harmaita hiuksia
<puhuri> yhdessä konneessa päädyin sitten siihen, että tein USB-buuttitikun mille asensin grubin
<Tomin> hmm, uefi-käynnistys vai legacy? mietin vaan, että onhan siellä efi-osio ja gpt-osiotaulu (jos siis uefi), vaikka kyllähän sen asennuksen pitäisi osata tehdä nuo oikein
<puhuri> siis kone on toiminut 15.10:llä alkuvuodesta ja sitten uudisasennus ihan tuoreella 16.04:llä heti kun se ilmestyi
<puhuri> nyt vain torstaina sitten lopetti käynnistymisen ihan yllättäen
<puhuri> tarkistin dpkg:n lokeista että ei mitään ihmeellistä ole vähään aikaan asennettu
<puhuri> Ja jaahas, vika oli biosissa :-P
<puhuri> secureboot <3
<puhuri> mielestänni olin juuri noilla asetuksilla koettanut buutata jo aikaisemmin mutta nyt se toimi
<puhuri> Muuten vinkkinä - jos puratte koneen tai muuta jos on pieniä ruuveeja niin pitäkää henkilöt, joila on magneettisesti sulkeutuva kuori tabletissa, kaukana. Nim. puoli tuntia etsin ruuvia
<Tomin> heh
#ubuntu-fi 2016-06-12
<apua> Asensin Ubuntu 16.04 ja salasin kiintolevyn/asennuksen. Miten saan koneen tunnistamaan kiintolen Windowsin asennusta varten?
<apua> kiintolevyn
<StockAntenna> Windowshan pitäs asentaa ensin ja sit vapaat käyttikset
<StockAntenna> voi olla haaste
<Mikaela> UEFIlla minusta ei ole merkitystä missä järjestyksessö asentaa. Luultavasti pitäisi gpartedilla tehdä osio Windowsia varten mahdollisesti live-levyllä.
#ubuntu-fi 2017-06-05
<Maakuth> niin joo, minähän joinasin tänne. onko kellään kokemusta modernien thinkpadien (t460s omassa tapauksessani) telakoinnista? tarkemmin ongelma on se, että dockista irrottamisen jälkeen ruutu jää mustaksi (en käytä läppärin omaa ruutua telakoituna)
<Maakuth> ja toiseen telakkaan (jossa on vähän erilainen näyttökonfiguraatio) laittaesa vain toiseen näyttöön tulee kuva. koitin xrandrin kanssa puljata, mutta ei oikein tullut voittoa
<Maakuth> arvaisin, että ongelma paikallistuu jonnekin noiden displayport-topologioiden ja xrandrin leikkauskohtaan.. vaan kenenkäs vastuulla niiden ylläpitäminen on? xorgin? systemd:n?
<Maakuth> thinkpad t460s ja kubuntu 16.04
<Maakuth> oonko vaan höpsö kun edes yritän ajella lts-versiota läppärissä? työkoneesta kysymys, niin aattelin että tietty vakaus olis mukava
<Laodikea> et ole
<Tomin> saahan siihen HWE:n
<Maakuth> nii se on joku kernel-backporttaus? hmm
<Maakuth> jaa niin ja näemmä xorg myös
<Maakuth> hmm jaa, ne onkin näemmä jo asennettu
<xet7> Mulla on HP EliteBook työläppärissä Xubuntu 16.04, tosin yritän joskus saada joskus asennettua Qubes OS:n
<xet7> Pitkään kun on Linuxia käyttäny niin ei oikeen Windows käy kun se aina reboottaa ja tekee vaikka mitä pitkään että muuta ei pysty tekemään samalla
#ubuntu-fi 2017-06-06
<Maakuth> mulla oli firman it:n winkkari tässä thinkpadissa aiemmin, mutta virtuaalikoneesta tuli overheadia sen verran että rubydevaaminen tuntui aika tervaiselta
<Maakuth> suorituskyky on nyt kohdallaan kun on natiivisti linux, mutta harmittaa vähän että käytännössä kone pitää sammuttaa ja käynnistää uudelleen kun siirtyy telakoiden (kotitoimiston ja toimiston) välillä monta kertaa viikossa
<Maakuth> eikä edes huvita ottaa konetta mukaan mihinkään palavereihin tms, koska kuitenkin tulee musta ruutu jos meinaa pelkkää läppärin näyttöä käyttää
<StockAntenna> ankea on liikkuvan pc:n vapaa maailma
<puhuri> ettei siinä vain ole kirkkaus minimissä?
<Maakuth> ei, kyllä se toimii taas buutin jälkeen
<puhuri> mulla ainankin HP:n Elitebook 840 G2 aina ulkoista näyttöä liittäessä tiputtaa kirkkauden minimiin
<puhuri> ja vaihto tekstikonsoliin (Crtl-Alt-F1) ei auta?
<Maakuth> auttaa joo
<Maakuth> mutta sitten jos sieltä koittaa vaihtaa takaisin niin jumiutuu kokonaan
<Maakuth> tai sysrq-buuttiin vielä reagoi, mutta vaikkapa caps lock ei sano enää mitään
<puhuri> kuulostaa sitten eri vialta - tuleeko lokiin mitään drm-herjoja (en siis ole itse jaksanut ihmetellä tarkemmin mikä vikana, kunhan heittelen vain)
<Maakuth> ei muistaakseni. jotain voltage retry juttua sinne tulee toisinaan muutenkin
<nonix4> Miten muuten 16.04 LTS tai uudempi käsittelee /boot:ia automaattipäivityksillä ilman canonical-livepatch:iä? Kasa 14.04:ia vielä päivittämättä, noilla nykyisin käytännössä ainut ongelma ollut tuo O(n^2) /boot:n käsittelyyn menevä aika jollei vähään aikaan buuttaa... ja sen täyttyminen kerneleistä joita ei koskaan tulla buuttaamaan. Livepatchin kanssa 16.04 käyttäytyy tuon osalta
<nonix4> ihan hyvin mutta ilmaisten lukumääräraja on sen verran pieni ettei siihen ainakaan virtuaalikoneita pahemmin kannata laittaa...
<xet7> Mulla ei muistaakseni ole ollut ongelmia tämän HP EliteBook 820 G4 mallin kanssa, saan kyllä koneen telakasta irti ja takaisin kun virrat on läppärissä päällä, ja säädettyä läppärin näytön kirkkautta näppäimistöltä painikkeilla
<xet7> Ja läppäri pysyy päällä vaikka suljen kannen, kun olen laittanut näytönsäästäjän ja virranhallinnan asetukset niin ettei katkaise niitä koskaan
<Maakuth> joo-o, onnea :)
<Talikka> En saanut taaskaan hdmi-liitäntää toimimaan ubuntu matessa. HP Elitebook -läppäri core 2 duo -suorittimella. En tosin muistanut tarkistaa biosia, onko siinä jotain.
<hahlo> eikö tule kuvaa?
<Talikka> Ei, eikä edes tunnistunut ruutuasetuksissa... vga kyllä tunnistui ja asetuksia saattoi vaihtaa
<Talikka> mutta katson ehkä ensi maanantaina uudestaan, en tiedä pystynkö enää tällä viikolla
<hahlo> se voi olla näytönohjaimesta kiinni
<xet7> Mä olen käyttänyt Elitebookin VGA liitäntää tähän mennessä
<xet7> En vielä HDMI
<xet7> VGA ja CRT rules :D pitäs laittaa toiselle pöydälle CRT näyttö kun sellanenkin mulla on, tosi hyvä kuvanlaatu kun on noin 100Hz virkistystaajuus
<xet7> Näillä LCD näytöillä ei pääse lähellekään tuota
<Maakuth> mutta mutta, ei kai sillä ole lcd-ruuduissa niin suurta merkitystä jos sulla ei ole oikeasti päivitettävää joka virkistykselle? crt:ssähän se hohtava fosfori alkaa himmetä heti kun elektronit lakkaa tulemasta, joten se on parasta virkistää mahdollisimman pian uudestaan, että pysyy väri. mutta lcd-pikselit tietääkseni pitää sen värin mikä on asetettu siihen asti että muutetaan, eli vastaavaa välkkymistä ei tapahdu
<Maakuth> tietty jos vaikka pelaa jotain ja joka virkistykselle riittää uusi frame, niin sittenhän se on kiva
<StockAntenna> heh kyllä putkinäyttö on kauhea
<hahlo> ja putkiradio ja -tv
<Echramath> Joo nythän on tullut nää 144hz lcd:t just pelihommien takia
<Echramath> Ilmeisesti sen takia, että saadaan vsync toimimaan
<Echramath> Kun se on muuten framen jäljessä
<Echramath> Super hexagonissa huomaa kyllä vsyncilla on viive ja ilman viivat hajoaa
<Echramath> Tosin sehän on sidottu hz se peli...
<Talikka> Putkiradiosta on radion iltaohjelma lähiaikoina
<hahlo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8d41RFKxn4
<Laodikea> "Sleepy Sleepers - Metsäratio" käyttäjältä mizzkix
<hahlo> hehe botti
<hahlo> joo putkiradio
<elias_a> Mummo luuli ensin: siellä on joku sisällä.
<elias_a> Naurettiin me vedet silmissä.
<elias_a> Jatkanko?
<Laodikea> offtopicilla ainakin kyllä
#ubuntu-fi 2017-06-07
<elias_a> Osaakos Inkscape avata Illustrator-tiedostot?
<puhuri> http://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/File_types (ilmeisesti uudemmat onnistuu, PDF:nä pystyy ottamaan)
<elias_a> Näköjään osaa mutta tekstin välistys ei toimi kunnolla.
<elias_a> Ei pysy kirjainten välit kunnossa.
<pesasa> elias_a: Tekstit ja fontithan noissa yleisimmin kai vastaan pistävätkin.
<pesasa> elias_a: Onko sama fontti vai onko korvattu jollain "sinne päin" olevalla.
<elias_a> pesasa: Enpäs huomannut katsoa. Vissiin se fontti on pdf-versiossa upotettuna ja siitä sen ehkä näkisi.
<puhuri> avaisitkö il-tiedoston vai pdf:n? onkohan eroa, jos illustratorionsta printtaisi PDF:ksi?
<puhuri> (ei sillä, että olisin k.o. softaa tällä vuosikymmenellä käyttänyt)
<elias_a> puhuri: Avarin il-tiedoston ja viereen asiakirjakatselimeen pdf:n. Pitäisi varmaan katsella samalla ja tutkailla vähän.
<puhuri> elias_a: entä jos avaat sen pdf:n inkscapella? Meneekö sittenkin välystykset väärin?
<elias_a> puhuri: Kokeillaanpa...
<elias_a> puhuri: Menee. Syy on se, että Inkscape käyttää fontin puuttuessa fonttia, joka on "lähinnä nimeltään". :)
<elias_a> Hah - Käytetty fontti on DINMitterlschriftStd ja merkistökoodaus on WinAnsi. Ei ihme että on kaikki persiillään. :P
<pesasa> elias_a: Eli hankit sen käytetyn fontin jostain?
<elias_a> Juu niin täytyy tehdä.
<elias_a> Jännä kun se on saatavana ilmaiseksi että miksi eivät ole upottaneet sitä.
<pesasa> elias_a: Meinaatko, että Inkscape olisi osannut käyttää sitä, jos olisi ollut upotettuna? En tiedä, osaako.
<elias_a> pesasa: Pitäisi kyllä osata.
#ubuntu-fi 2017-06-10
<Talikka> TrueType-fonttien lisenssiehtojen hyväksyminen tuottaa usein ongelmia, kun valitsee ubuntu-restricted-extras asennettavaksi. Onko mahdollista asentaa paketti helposti ilman TTF-juttuja tai niin että hyväksymistä ei tarvitse eksplisiittisesti tehdä?
<Akuli> ilmeisesti toi paketti vaan riippuu kaikesta muusta mikä asentuu kun sen asentaa
<Akuli> voit tietysti asentaa kaikki muut jutskat erikseen
<Akuli> $ apt-cache show ubuntu-restricted-extras | grep -E 'Depends|Recommends'
#ubuntu-fi 2017-06-11
<elias_a> Onkos muilla liikkeellä sitä, että Ubuntussa kello ei ole aivan oikeassa ajassa vaikka on asetettu hakemaan aika palvelimelta?
<elias_a> Vai onko radion aikamerkki vähän vinksallaan?
<Talikka> Paljonko se heittää? Vaikuttaako pingit? Sonera ja dna ovat minulla hidastelleet viime aikoina. FM-radion aikamerkki tuskin on vinksallaan, nettiradion kyllä.
<Talikka> En oikeasti taaskaan osallistu keskusteluun vaan tiedustelen lisätietoja.
<elias_a> No ennen radiouutisia tuleva äänimerkki tulee kun kello näyttää vielä noin 30 sek. xx:59.
<ansa> ntpq -c peers kysyisi ajossa olevalta ntpd:lta että mitä aikapalvelimia on käytössä ja mikä on kellon heitto niihin nähden
<elias_a> ansa: Eikös tuohon NTP-protokollaan sisälly tuon viipeen pois laskeminen?
<ansa> sisältyy, mutta se ei kai ihan toimi jos on asymmetrinen yhteys, mutta ei niillä muutamilla millisekunneilla pitäis olla mitään merkitystä oikein kellekään
<elias_a> Siis mitä noi yksiköt on? Millisekunteja?
<elias_a> Mulla on tällainen rivi: *ntp1.tdc.fi     .GPS.            1 u    1   64    1   17.706   -0.578   0.000
<elias_a> Delay on tuo 17.706 ja offset -0.578.
<motalb> hämmentävää, minun 14.04 Xubuntussani ajan haku internetistä ei ollut päällä
<motalb> aina luullut että linuksit synkkaa oletuksena aikansa netistä
<FinKsu> Mul on ongelma: En pysty asentaa paketteja koska tai poistaa koska tulee tää: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Laodikea> Oletko kokeillut ajaa tuota komentoa?
<FinKsu> Mutta ku mä teen sen, mul tulee se joku Your system has UEFI Secure Boot enabled. Miten voi fixata? Mul on Virtualbox koneella tiedoks ku siit se johtuu
<FinKsu> Enkä Secure Boottia haluis pois laittaa
<Laodikea> Oon käsittänyt, että sitten menee tolkuttoman vaikeaksi
<Akuli> jos toi on vaan osa siitä virheilmotuksesta, niin laita koko juttu vaikka tänne: http://dpaste.com/
<FinKsu> https://prnt.sc/fijx03
<FinKsu> En saanu kokonaan näkymään
<FinKsu> Vähän vielä alla
<Akuli> mitä tapahtuu jos valitsee ok?
<FinKsu> En tiiä... Mut mitä jos se heti vaatii laittaa Secure Bootin pois päält?
<FinKsu> Eikä kysy
<Akuli> en tiedä, en ole kovin hyvä secureboot-jutskissa
<FinKsu> Mut salasanan kyl pyytää laittaa siihen...
<FinKsu> No, mä kokeilen...
<FinKsu> Ei pysty !?!?
<Laodikea> liian hapokasta joo ;)
<FinKsu> Painan enter nii mitää ei tapahdu ja yritän skrollata siin ylös ja alas ja sit oaina enter mu ei toimi
<Laodikea> sarkain?
<FinKsu> Jaa
<FinKsu> Oke, se kysy laitanko pois vai en huh
<FinKsu> Nyt pitäs olla korjaantunu kiitos!
<FinKsu> Jes toimii!
<Laodikea> Ole hyvä, tämähän meni kivasti
<FinKsu> sudo apt-get update sanoo lopussa: Error executing command, exiting
<FinKsu> Miten fixata?
<Akuli> sanooko se tota ennen mitään?
<Akuli> jos ei, niin ehkä lokista löytyy jotain:    less /var/log/apt/history.log
<Akuli> end-nappulalla pääsee kätevästi koko tiedoston loppuun
<FinKsu> https://pastebin.com/cGsGujXA
<Akuli> hmm miksköhän noi ppa:t ei toimi
<ninnnu> miksi update tiputtaa hanskat maahan eikä vain generoi indeksejä niistä mitä löyty..
<Akuli> ehkä se toimi
<FinKsu> Tää on scripti missä ajaa apt-get updaten, scripti laittaa ton Errorin lopussa
<Akuli> "Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<Akuli> jaa, sitten saattaa hyvin olla että se toimi
<Akuli> aja ite sudo apt-get upgrade (tai sudo apt upgrade)
<FinKsu> kokeilen terminalista
<ninnnu> jaa skripta
<ninnnu> ota sieltä "apt-get update" paluuarvon tarkistus pois :P
<FinKsu> Tulee sama (ehkä enemmän) määrä erroreita mitä sen scriptin ajamas tulee
<ninnnu> tietenkin tulee
#ubuntu-fi 2018-06-05
<puhuri> ilmeisti 18.04:ssä (tai 16.04:ssä?) on sshd:n oletuksesta muuttunut "UseDNS yes" => "UseDNS no". Hajosi kivasti hostikohtainen autentikaatio
<pesasa> puhuri: Tuo oletuksena ollut yes taisi olla juuri se asetus, jonka takia joissain tapauksissa login kesti ihan jäätävän kauan.
<pesasa> Esimerkiksi kotiverkossa koneelta toiselle loggaaminen jäi odottamaan dns:n timeoutia, kun yritettiin tehdä dns-hakuja osoitteille, joita ei ollut.
<pesasa> https://www.ietf.org/mail-archive/web/dnsop/current/msg13358.html
<pesasa> Eli OpenSSH 6.8:sta saakka ollut defaultina "no".
<puhuri> <rant>no rikotaan systeemejä kun ihmiset eivät osaa konfata systeemejä</rant> :-)
<puhuri> mutta joo, itse totuin kyllä aina koneessa, joissa ei dns tai reverset tomi niin konfaaman tuon 'no':ksi oletuksena
<puhuri> mutta ehkä tuo on parempi. Tosin itse monesti käytän "sshd: .fi" asetusta /etc/hosts.allow:ssa niin jää aika paljon ssh-murtoyrityksiä sotkematta lokeja
<puhuri> fail2ban toki lisäksi
<puhuri> https://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/sysadmin/OpenSSHUseDNSErrorAnnoyance
#ubuntu-fi 2018-06-07
<Talikka> Missä yrityksessä pesasa toimikaan? Jotain oppimisalustaa oli.
<pesasa> Talikka: Four Ferries Oy
<tale> dyn.com on nostanut hintoja liikaa. Mikä olisi hyvä vaihtoehto dynaamiselle nimipalvelulle, ja halvempi kun dyn.com?
<ansa> dy.fi ei maksa mitään suomalaisille
<ansa> cloudflare tais kans mahdollistaa dynaamisen nimipalvelun oman domainin kanssa
<ansa> ilman korvausta
<Tomin> ovh tarjoaa myös (ali)domaineihinsa dynaamisen nimipalvelun. sitä olen nyt viime aikoina käytellyt, mutta dy.fi toimii myös hyvin (harrastuskäyttöön käy hyvin)
<pesasa> Olen myös dy.fi:tä käyttänyt omaan kotikäyttöön, mutsin koneen ssh-huoltoon yms.
<ninnnu> afraid.org:ssa on ihan hyvä valikoima domaineja jos dy.fi on liian tylsä
<xet7> namecheap.com:illa on myös dynaaminen nimipalvelu FreeDNS
<xet7> toimii myös muiden kuin namecheapista ostettujen domainien kanssa
<ansa> en mä ite tuota dy.fi - domainia varsinaisesti käytä, omasta domainista cname siihen dynaamiseen nimeen
<tale> Tuo dy.fi tuntuu sopivalta.
<StockAntenna> mä käytän
<Talikka> tiedättekö muuten muita suomalaisia linkinlyhentäjiä kuin dy.fi
<Laodikea> linkinlyhentäjä?
<Laodikea> eihän siitä nyt ollut kyse
<Talikka> ei niin mutta minua kiinnostaa, tuli dy.fi:stä mieleen
<Talikka> oho tämähän on offtopix
